# WAR bei GOA: Fragen und Antworten



## Sterntaler (15. August 2008)

Hallo, 

mit einem Gruß von meinem Chef wollen wir hier in Zukunft eure Fragen zu allen europäischen Belangen von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning sammeln und beantworten. Aber lest selbst:



> Hallo,
> mein Name is David Petit und ich bin der Chef des gesamten europäischen Community Managments bei GOA und für Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning.
> 
> Wir ihr sicherlich wisst, nähern wir uns der Veröffentlichung des Spiels und im Moment werden eine Menge Informationen veröffentlicht, die dennoch bei euch eine Menge Fragen aufwerfen. Dieser aufregende aber verzwickte Zeitraum kann zu Verwirrungen zwischen den einzelnen Quellen und durch unvollständige oder fehlerhafte Übersetzungen zu scheinbaren Widersprüchen führen. Diese Fehler und Gerüchte machen die Lage für die Fangemeinschaft von WAR nur schlimmer. Dem lässt sich nur auf eine Weise begegnen: effektive Kommunikation durch gegenseitiges Vertrauen.
> ...


----------



## Fabi_an (15. August 2008)

Hey gut zu wissen, da treten bestimmt noch viele Fragen auf. Gut das es solche wie dich gibt ^^


----------



## Wando (15. August 2008)

Auf wie viele Foren wirst du dich beschränken nach dem Release? Muss man immer alle Foren durchlesen das man alle Infos bekommt, oder wird die kommende Community Seite als Sprachrohr genutzt (einfach das die Community nicht drauf reagieren kann)?


----------



## venturius (15. August 2008)

Ausschnitt aus einem Forum Beitrag von Sterntaler am 12.08.2008:

"Und wer sich weitere konkrete Daten wünscht, der wird heute oder morgen befriedigt werden. 
Doch solche Ankündigungen schreibe ich nicht in einen einzelnen Beitrag von mir persönlich. 
So etwas wird gemeinsam in allen Sprachen veröffentlicht."

Wo finde ich diese "weiteren konkreten Daten"? Immerhin ist heute ja schon "übermorgen"


----------



## Curentix (15. August 2008)

Muss man sich über die Inkompetenz von GOA Sorgen machen in Bezug auf Warhammer Online + Addons/Patches in Europa?

Damit meine ich konkret das Beispiel, wo in USA für DaoC "The New Frontier" rauskam und nach so ziemlich EINEM Jahr kam das Addon für DaoC erst in Europa raus. Oder mehr als 2+ Monaten zwischen Patches, die bereits schon längst in der US Version von DaoC zum einsatz kommen.

Das wäre nämlich eines der größten Kaufentscheidungen ob man sich die US Version ode EU Version von Warhammer kauft, und vor allem wäre das demotivierend!


----------



## Gutebesserung (15. August 2008)

@ Venturius
 ich denke das ist mit der Ankündigung von Sterntaler gemeint: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=51756

Auf Deutsch:
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....825#post2805825


----------



## Gutebesserung (15. August 2008)

Hätte da eine Frage bezüglich dem Start der CE Beta. Nein nicht wann es startet keine Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Da man ja vor dem Start der Auslieferung spielen wird, also ohne das Spiel über die DVD installieren zu können, muss man ja einen Client runterladen. Wird dies über über Bittorrent als eine art Download Manager möglich sein? Oder wird dafür vielleicht ein eigener Download Manager angeboten?


----------



## Bansai2006 (15. August 2008)

Was mal eine schöne Idee wäre wenn ihr mal eine kleine  Causal Spieler Ecke einrichtet ,

 in der man sich als Ab und An Spieler auch mal austauschen kann.

 Die Pros und 24 / 7er  können ja den ganzen  Rest für sich beanspruchen :-)


----------



## Patso (15. August 2008)

also hier mal ne ganz wichtige frage : kann ich meinem löwen ( beim weißen löwen) oder meinen squig (mitm treiber ) einen eigenen namen geben ? ( ok ist jetzt nicht so wichtig aber ich würds gern mal wissen. wens schonmal gesagt wurde hab ichs verpennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kranak90 (15. August 2008)

ich habe auch eine Frage die mich schon ein paar Tage beschäftigt: Wird die Charakter Entwicklung (z.B. das der Bart der Zwerge wächst wenn sie höhere Level erreichen) im Spiel vorhanden sein oder wurde diese herausgenommen. Hab da nämlich Gerüchte gehört das die Charakter Entwicklung rausgenommen wurde. Ich würde es schade finden wenn das stimmt.


----------



## Kranak90 (15. August 2008)

Hier hat Sterntaler schon einige Fragen beantwortet:

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=222573

Ganz unten stehen die Antworten. Unter anderen wie viele Serverarten es für die deutsche Community geben wird.


----------



## Pente (16. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Muss man sich über die Inkompetenz von GOA Sorgen machen in Bezug auf Warhammer Online + Addons/Patches in Europa?
> 
> Damit meine ich konkret das Beispiel, wo in USA für DaoC "The New Frontier" rauskam und nach so ziemlich EINEM Jahr kam das Addon für DaoC erst in Europa raus. Oder mehr als 2+ Monaten zwischen Patches, die bereits schon längst in der US Version von DaoC zum einsatz kommen.
> 
> Das wäre nämlich eines der größten Kaufentscheidungen ob man sich die US Version ode EU Version von Warhammer kauft, und vor allem wäre das demotivierend!



Das wurde schon mehrfach beantwortet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Patches werden zeitgleich aufgespielt, eine derartige Differenz wie sie es bei DAoC gab wird es bei WAR nicht geben.

Bitte achte darauf, dass du deine Fragen sachlich und in angemessenem Ton formulierst. Wenn du mit Wörtern wie "Inkompetenz" um dich wirfst erhöht das nicht wirklich die Chance auf eine Antwort.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Muss man sich über die Inkompetenz von GOA Sorgen machen in Bezug auf Warhammer Online + Addons/Patches in Europa?
> 
> Damit meine ich konkret das Beispiel, wo in USA für DaoC "The New Frontier" rauskam und nach so ziemlich EINEM Jahr kam das Addon für DaoC erst in Europa raus. Oder mehr als 2+ Monaten zwischen Patches, die bereits schon längst in der US Version von DaoC zum einsatz kommen.
> 
> Das wäre nämlich eines der größten Kaufentscheidungen ob man sich die US Version ode EU Version von Warhammer kauft, und vor allem wäre das demotivierend!



Das hatte nichts mit Inkompetenz zu tun. Das war eine etwas merkwürdige Politik von Mythic. GOA bekam die Patches immer erst, wenn sie in den USA schon rauskamen und dann musste GOA den kram erstmal übersetzen.

Dadurch kam es, dass die US Server immer 2 Patches vor den EU Servern lagen. GOA konnte dafür aber nichts.

Zudem hat Sterni auch schonmal in einem Interview gesagt, dass Mythic dies diesmal nicht so machen will. Das Spiel wird Weltweit gleichzeitig released und wird sich immer auf dem gleichen Patchstand befinden. Verstehe nicht wieso direkt so negativ über GOA geredet werden soll. Die haben in Daoc erstklassige Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## DeeeRoy (16. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das hatte nichts mit Inkompetenz zu tun. Das war eine etwas merkwürdige Politik von Mythic. GOA bekam die Patches immer erst, wenn sie in den USA schon rauskamen und dann musste GOA den kram erstmal übersetzen.
> 
> Dadurch kam es, dass die US Server immer 2 Patches vor den EU Servern lagen. GOA konnte dafür aber nichts.
> 
> Zudem hat Sterni auch schonmal in einem Interview gesagt, dass Mythic dies diesmal nicht so machen will. Das Spiel wird Weltweit gleichzeitig released und wird sich immer auf dem gleichen Patchstand befinden. Verstehe nicht wieso direkt so negativ über GOA geredet werden soll. Die haben in Daoc erstklassige Arbeit geleistet.



Amen

ach und......

er hat recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## methadronbs (24. August 2008)

ich hoffe, dass mir endlich mal wer klar sagen kann, was bei folgender situation passiert:
ich habe ne pre ce order box, die jungs vom gamestop haben mir aber nur ne standartedition bestellt. was passiert jetzt wenn ich am headstart teilnehme, sind die drei tage früher dann futsch, weil mein acc zwingend nen ce key verlangt, oder kann ich mit dem stardartkey weiterspielen, muss nur auf die boni verzichten, die mir eh egal sind?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (24. August 2008)

methadronbs schrieb:


> ich habe ne pre ce order box, die jungs vom gamestop haben mir aber nur ne standartedition bestellt. was passiert jetzt wenn ich am headstart teilnehme, sind die drei tage früher dann futsch, weil mein acc zwingend nen ce key verlangt, oder kann ich mit dem stardartkey weiterspielen, muss nur auf die boni verzichten, die mir eh egal sind?


Am Headstart kannst du teilnehmen, deine Chars kannst du aber später nicht weiterspielen weil du die Key der CE brauchst!


----------



## methadronbs (24. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Am Headstart kannst du teilnehmen, deine Chars kannst du aber später nicht weiterspielen weil du die Key der CE brauchst!


gibts dafür ne quelle? weil es gibt deine aussage und in diversen foren die aussage, dass es doch geht...


----------



## Jawa2Be (24. August 2008)

methadronbs schrieb:


> gibts dafür ne quelle? weil es gibt deine aussage und in diversen foren die aussage, dass es doch geht...



Leider gibt es weder für die ein noch die andere Aussage eine offizielle Quelle. 
Sollte ich falsch liegen bitte ich um einen Link.

Es sind leider alles nur Vermutungen.

Die einzigen die dazu was sagen könnten schweigen zu dem Thema veilleicht bekommen wir nächste Woche ein offizielle Antwort.


----------



## Jawa2Be (24. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Am Headstart kannst du teilnehmen, deine Chars kannst du aber später nicht weiterspielen weil du die Key der CE brauchst!


Bitte um link der deine Aussage von offizieller Seite her belegt. Verstehe mich nciht flasch aber bei so einer wichtigen Frage  hätte ich gerne den Link zum offiziellen Statement dazu.


Danke dir


Jawa


----------



## Kalyptus (24. August 2008)

methadronbs schrieb:


> gibts dafür ne quelle? weil es gibt deine aussage und in diversen foren die aussage, dass es doch geht...



Ja die Offiziellen Warhammerseiten.

http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?lang=de

gleich die erste Meldung


Du hast keine Codenummer.

Es gab Schlauköpfe die bestellte, nahmen die Box und stornierten dann, glaubten unheimlich clever zu sein, nur gehört halt auch noch der Key der Box dazu um alles zu Aktivieren.


----------



## methadronbs (24. August 2008)

jaha ist bei mir sauwichtig, geht darum, ob ich im gamestop randale schieb, bzw. mir von nem kumpel eine zuviel georderte ce besorg oder ob ich meine standart nehmen kann


----------



## Drachenkind (24. August 2008)

Kommen wir nun mal zu wirklich wichtigen Fragen ...., ob ich das Spiel in 2 oder 8 Wochen Spiel ist doch egal , es läuft ja nicht weg. 

Also , da ich schrecklich eitel bin :-) und mir natürlich Beta Videos angesehen habe , ist mir aufgefallen das sich die Chars nicht wirklich schön bewegen. Auch das Aussehen der Rüstungen ist nur so lala. 
Wird an so was auch noch gearbeitet ? , weil es gibt mehr Leute als die Spieleentwickler denken , die auf so etwas ausgesprochen viel Wert legen ... , jedenfalls in meiner Gilde ( alles etwas ältere Spieler und Spielerinnen ) tut das jeder .


Dunkle Grüße , Drachenkind


----------



## Dilan (25. August 2008)

Wird es. Wie schon oft gesagt, bedenke es ist noch beta.

In den letzten WOchen wurde innerhalb von 2-3 Beta Patches das Gaming sowie Grafik jedesmal verbessert. Dazu kommt, grade bei der Grafik, das diese ingame aktuell in 3 abschnitte geteilt ist die man einstellen kann. Nur die 3. Höchste hat auch goodis wie schatten, licht reflex etc.

Man kann also sicher davon ausgehen das sich das noch sehr verbessert. Vor allem da die Beta server erfahrungs gemäß weit von entgültiger Hardware, Leistung etc entfernt sind.

IUch kann dir diese blog seite empfehlen.

http://textwall.blogspot.com/2008/08/warha...beta-video.html

Dort sind Videos teilweise chon aus dem 3.3 Patch und die haben teilweise schon eine sehr sehr gute grafik, für ein Video.
Am besten runterladen, und genießen.

Ich war begeistert, da ich bei den Youtube Vids auch das kotzen bekam.

siehe auch hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56580

mit bestem Dank an Atroniss für die Links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jawa2Be (25. August 2008)

Ich möchte gerne von Sterntaler wissen. 
Ob man mit der Preorder-CE ein Account erstellen kann und diese dann mit einer Standart ab dem 18 September weiterführen/ spielen kann. 
Und wenn das möglich ist, ob man mit Einschränkungen zu rechnen hat.
Das Einzige offizielle was ich dazu gefunden habe ist das ich mit der Preorder-SE nicht garantiert in die Open Beta komme mehr aber auch nicht.
Wie gesagt es geht darum ob man das erstellte Account generel weiternutzen kann.
Zum Problem Preorder-CE  aber keine CE bestellt gibt es leider kein offizielles Statement.


Ich weiß ihr steinig mich für diese Frage . 

Aber ich wills halt wissen.



Gruss Jawa


----------



## Jawa2Be (25. August 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Ja die Offiziellen Warhammerseiten.
> 
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?lang=de
> 
> ...




Sorry aber ich kann in deinem link in den News nichts dazu finden das man nicht mit der Preorder-CE  ein Account eröffnen kann und dann mit dem normalen Spiel ab dem 18 September weiterspielen  kann. Kannst du mir bitte sagen von welchem Datum deine News sein  soll? Oder vermutest du das aus der Codenummer herraus die in der Preorder-CE box drin sind?

Veilleicht kann Sterntaler aber auch einfach Klarheit in die Frage bringen.

Gruss Jawa


----------



## Bluescreen07 (25. August 2008)

*Pre Order CE ohne CE*

Zugang zur offenen Beta (Open Beta) - * funktioniert*
Vorzeitiger Zugang zum Spiel (Headstart) - * funktioniert*
Zusätzliche Spielgegenstände  (Bonus Items) - * funktioniert*

der Account wird aber einige Tage nach Release deaktiviert, weil durch die fehlende CE die benögtigten Keys nicht vorhanden sind!

*Pre Order CE mit CE*

Zugang zur offenen Beta (Open Beta) - * funktioniert*
Vorzeitiger Zugang zum Spiel (Headstart) - * funktioniert*
Zusätzliche Spielgegenstände  (Bonus Items) - * funktioniert*

bei Release bzw. einige Tage danach - einfach die CE-Codes eingeben und der Account kann weiter genutzt werden!



> *F: Brauche ich den Aktivierungscode aus der Collector’s Edition, um auch am Erscheinungstag spielen zu können?*
> A: Nein, nur den Code aus der Vorbesteller-Box. Dieser Code erlaubt euch, auch einige Tage nach der Veröffentlichung noch weiter zu spielen, und gibt euch somit ausreichend Zeit, um eure Collector’s Edition zu erhalten.
> 
> Quelle: war-europe.com


----------



## MarlyundMarly (26. August 2008)

Hätte da noch ne frage zur CE 

Der Händler meines vertrauens meinte die CE kommt am 18. 9. raus ist auch der bekannt gegebene Termin.

So, meine frage betrift die 3 Tage early access wie läuft das denn ab kann man dann mit denn runtergeladenen beta clienten weiter spielen 
oder wie läuft das ab. Hat einer genauere infos dazu wäre nett.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (26. August 2008)

Ce ? Collectors Edition ? = Wohl ausverkauft. Die Standart Edition kommt zum 18.


----------



## MarlyundMarly (26. August 2008)

Ich mein ja auch wann du die CE beim händler abholen/ erwerben kannst.


----------



## methadronbs (26. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> *Pre Order CE ohne CE*
> 
> Zugang zur offenen Beta (Open Beta) - * funktioniert*
> Vorzeitiger Zugang zum Spiel (Headstart) - * funktioniert*
> ...



nenn mich jetzt kleinlich, aber für mich besagt diese aussage nicht, dass zwingen ein ce key von nöten ist, sondern nur, dass ich einige tage zeit habe um den key einzugeben. über die aussage ob ein ce key zwingend nötig ist, ist nichts gesagt worden


----------



## Targuss (26. August 2008)

Da steht doch ganz klar, dass du, wenn du den Acc und die Chars darauf weiterspielen willst, einen CE Code eingeben musst?


----------



## Unrael (27. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Da steht doch ganz klar, dass du, wenn du den Acc und die Chars darauf weiterspielen willst, einen CE Code eingeben musst?



Jo, aber das stand da schon bevor die SE-Preorder überhaupt angekündigt wurde. = Veraltet.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. August 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Jo, aber das stand da schon bevor die SE-Preorder überhaupt angekündigt wurde. = Veraltet.


Die Codes wurden nicht geändert

Pre Order CE --> CE
Pre Order SE --> SE


----------



## Reliq (28. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> *Pre Order CE ohne CE*
> 
> Zugang zur offenen Beta (Open Beta) - * funktioniert*
> Vorzeitiger Zugang zum Spiel (Headstart) - * funktioniert*
> ...



Also ich habe im GameStop am 27.03.08 Warhammer Als PreOrder (Standart version) Vorbestellt, habe aber
dann knappe 10 Tage später die PreOrder Box zur CE erhalten mit allen Keys.

Verstehe ich das nun richtig, das ich damit auch wenn ich die CE garnicht bestellt habe aber die CE PreOrder besitze in die Open Beta komme?

Bin mir halt nicht sicher ob ich die Pre Order die ich nun habe zurück geben soll und mir die vom EA Store bestellen soll oder nicht.

Danke schonmal im voraus

Gruß Reli


----------



## Gatierf (29. August 2008)

Hi ich habe mir heute WAR vorbestellt und dazu nen pre Order bekommen wo ich 2 sachen bekommen imgame und 3tage vorher schon zocken da sind auch die beiden Codes drin wo kann ich beide einlösen dort steht zwa auf www.war-europe.com und dann auf mein konto aber erstens gibts nur mein Profil und dann auf  Code-registirerung aber finde da nicht ma annährend das sowas dort stehn soll


----------



## Billyjoe19x (29. August 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil



> Ich kann nirgendwo meine Codes eingeben!
> Die Seite, wo ihr eure Codes eingeben könnt, ist noch nicht verfügbar, wird dies aber nächste Woche vor dem Start der Open Beta sein. Behaltet die Nachrichten im Auge, um darüber informiert zu werden.



Quelle


----------



## Gatierf (29. August 2008)

ja sry habe das auch grade gesehn ^^ sry für den post aber danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## mendiger (29. August 2008)

wenn ich mir jetzt die standart editin vorbestelle, bekomme ich dann die standart edition box zum headstart, oder bekomme ich diese dann trotzdem erst zum release und muss den client vorher downloaden? danke im voraus für die antworten. und meine 2te frage, in der standart eition von war ist ja ein monat spielzeit enthalten. Muss ich mir trotzdem noch spielzeit dazu kaufen, um diesen zu aktieviern und wenn ja wird man spielzeit wiw in wow auch über t-online kaufen können? das war die einfachste methode für mich. auch hier danke für die antworten im voraus.


----------



## Gatierf (29. August 2008)

also zu deiner ersten frage mit den vorbestellen wenn du das normale vorbestellst musst du immer gucken wo und wenn du z.B. bei amazon.de oder so vorbestellst steht da auch was du bekommst und zwa bei der Pre-order ich habe mir heute das bei GAmestop vorbestellt und habe ne Pre-Order bekommen dsa ich 3 taeg vorm realease zocken kann und 2 bonusgegenstände bekomme dsa is meistens so bei anderen wie z.B. ea store is es noch so das du sogar die beta teilnahme noch mit machen kannst  .  

und per t-online bezahlen bin ich mir net sicher ich weiß nur das man per Game Card bezahlen kann und Kreditkarte  vielleicht sogar noch ELV aber da bin ich mir net so sicher


----------



## Reliq (30. August 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> wenn ich mir jetzt die standart editin vorbestelle, bekomme ich dann die standart edition box zum headstart, oder bekomme ich diese dann trotzdem erst zum release und muss den client vorher downloaden? danke im voraus für die antworten. und meine 2te frage, in der standart eition von war ist ja ein monat spielzeit enthalten. Muss ich mir trotzdem noch spielzeit dazu kaufen, um diesen zu aktieviern und wenn ja wird man spielzeit wiw in wow auch über t-online kaufen können? das war die einfachste methode für mich. auch hier danke für die antworten im voraus.




Hi, vielleicht hast du es ja übersehen, aber hier hat sich echt jemand sehr viel Mühe gemacht:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45846

Schau mal da rein und wenn noch Fragen dazu sind, dann frag bitte dort, denn das ist der richtige Thread dazu.

PS: Wenn du am Headstart teinehmen willst, MUSST du dir den Client Runterladen, das die DVDs erst zum Release da sein werden.
Wenn der Release dann kommt, brauchst du auch mit deiner dann vorhandenen DVD das spiel nicht neu zu installieren, da sich das game automatisch auf die aktuelle version patchen wird.

Mir ist nicht bekannt, das es die Zahlungsmethode per T-Online geben wird, und soweit ich weis muss man keine Spielzeit kaufen um die 30 Tage zu bekommen.

Gruß Reli


----------



## Dentus (1. September 2008)

Ist ja wirklich toll, wieviel Fragen Sterntaler hier beantwortet. Fängt ja gut an.


----------



## Nerimos (1. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ist ja wirklich toll, wieviel Fragen Sterntaler hier beantwortet. Fängt ja gut an.



Tja, daran kann man zweierlei erkennen:

1. unsere Community ist so auf Zack, dass die meisten Fragen innerhalb von ein paar min beantwortet werden. Wer denkt, dass Sterntaler alle 2 min hier reinschaut und guckt, ob ne aktuelle Frage noch offen ist... naja
2. da die Community die meisten Fragen so aus dem Stehgreif beantworten kann, befinden sie sich im Falschen Thread.


----------



## Dentus (1. September 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich lasse meine Fragen auch lieber von Community-Mitgliedern beantworten, nach längerer Diskussion und vielen Meinung, hat man am Ende meistens die Antwort die man gesucht hat.

Ich bezog mich aber auf den Fakt, das Herr Sterntaler hier ankündigt unsere Fragen zu beantworten, sich aber am 15. August das letzte mal hat blicken lassen. Das ist einen halben Monat her wenn ich daran erinnern darf...nicht erst 2 Minuten.


----------



## Aldaric87 (1. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Ich lasse meine Fragen auch lieber von Community-Mitgliedern beantworten, nach längerer Diskussion und vielen Meinung, hat man am Ende meistens die Antwort die man gesucht hat.
> 
> Ich bezog mich aber auf den Fakt, das Herr Sterntaler hier ankündigt unsere Fragen zu beantworten, sich aber am 15. August das letzte mal hat blicken lassen. Das ist einen halben Monat her wenn ich daran erinnern darf...nicht erst 2 Minuten.



Immerhin lässt er sich mal hier blicken, was man von Community Managern in andren Spielen nicht behaupten kann!


----------



## Ineluki-OA (1. September 2008)

Ist vermutlich zurzeit auch relativ stressig, erst GC und jetzt die Vorbereitung auf Open Beta und Release. Könnte ich mir jetzt einfach mal vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (1. September 2008)

Dafür hat er kein eigenes Forum zu betreuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Dafür hat er kein eigenes Forum zu betreuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht vergessen, wir sind das Buffedforum, uns wird nicht so ganz viel Aufmerksamkeit zuteil, einfach weil es bei uns viel mehr Flamepotenzial gibt als in allen anderen WAR Foren, da wir so gesehn gleich nebenann die WoW, AoC, HDRO Spieler haben, die einfach zu uns rübersehen könnten und rummaulen können.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Dafür finde ich, die Forensoftware auf Buffed einmalig gut...in Verbindung mit dem MyBuffed System und den Usergruppen, dazu die leichte Bedienbarkeit...das ganze dann gemixt mit den Buffed News/Shows/Previews/Infos...WHATSOEVER....macht buffed für mich persönlich zum besten Onlineportal wenns um das Thema MMORPGs geht.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Dafür finde ich, die Forensoftware auf Buffed einmalig gut...in Verbindung mit dem MyBuffed System und den Usergruppen, dazu die leichte Bedienbarkeit...das ganze dann gemixt mit den Buffed News/Shows/Previews/Infos...WHATSOEVER....macht buffed für mich persönlich zum besten Onlineportal wenns um das Thema MMORPGs geht.


Stimmt, aber reinen Warhammerseiten wird halt mehr aufwand geschenkt, da sich die Comm dort nur mit einem Thema beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und das ist halt zu unserem Nachteil, guckt euch mal Warwelten an, Sterni ist da gefühlt 80x öfter vertreten als bei uns.


----------



## Black83 (2. September 2008)

Mich interessiert mehr wie die Ressourcen in Sachen Gamemaster + Support + Events aussehn?

GoA war da in DAOC total schwach. 
Von Monatelangen Wartezeiten bei Supportanfragen (Right-Now!) bis über 6 monatigen, unspielbaren Dauerlag in den ToA Zonen.
Z.b. war mein Char noch in der alten PvP Zone als die neue rauskam. Resultat war wochenlanges warten bis sich ein GM erbarmt hat den char aus dem "Nichts" rauszuteleportieren !

Oder auch im RvR Gebiet. 
Man hatte z.b. mit einem CC Spruch Leute im laufen gestoppt, lief dann hin und wollte draufhaun und was passiert? 
Man lagt durch und stellt fest der Gegner ist ja schon WEIT hinter einem -.-
Da wurden einem in Telekom Manier die wunderlichsten Ausreden an den Kopf geschmissen...liegt am Provider, liegt am Backbone usw usw.

Ganz ehrlich, ich mag EA nicht sonderlich, aber GoA hat mehr Mist gebaut !
Und wenn das in WAR so kommt, dann gehts direkt auf US Server - die hatten selten solche Dauerprobleme !


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert mehr wie die Ressourcen in Sachen Gamemaster + Support + Events aussehn?
> 
> GoA war da in DAOC total schwach.
> Von Monatelangen Wartezeiten bei Supportanfragen (Right-Now!) bis über 6 monatigen, unspielbaren Dauerlag in den ToA Zonen.
> ...



Was nicht vorhanderer Support bewirkt, hat man in AoC gesehen. Das ist eines der essentiellen Dinge zum Release. Sollen die lieber jetzt n paar Extra-GM's einstellen zur Aushilfe wärend der Release Wochen.

Was das laggen angeht, Funcom sagte damals auch "Das liegt an der Telekom"....und plötzlich...nach einigen Patches....lief alles. Solche Aussagen sind Unsinn, aber du wirst hier keine Antwort finden Bruder :-) Sterntaler mag uns nicht.


----------



## Black83 (2. September 2008)

Ich glaub auf US Servern zocken wäre eh sinnvoller, jedenfalls für die die keine Probleme mit Englisch haben...man lernt ja dann noch für Schule usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da können die Kidis ihren Eltern das zocken als Lehrstunde verkaufen *g*

Fakt ist, nichtmla in WoW juckt es wen was die EU Leute reden.
NUR das US feedback wird beachtet, der Rest wird abgespeist.

Die Frage ist nur weswegen diese Foren überhaupt erst aufgespalten werden?
Warscheinlich genau deswegen was ich oben sagte..


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Ist doch logisch....vergleich doch einfach mal die WoW Abozahlen von Europa und Amerika. 

Ich find das nur grenzwertig das Mythic von vornerein gar kein Forum in Europa veröffentlicht, sondern verspricht in allen Communityseiten präsent zu sein es aber nicht ist!

Ich frage mich wie wir eigentlich Patchnotes, Servermeldungen etc. bekommen so ganz ohne offizielles Forum...muss ich dann alle 100 Fanforen durchsuchen bis ich Fakten habe?


----------



## Stancer (2. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch....vergleich doch einfach mal die WoW Abozahlen von Europa und Amerika.
> 
> Ich find das nur grenzwertig das Mythic von vornerein gar kein Forum in Europa veröffentlicht, sondern verspricht in allen Communityseiten präsent zu sein es aber nicht ist!
> 
> Ich frage mich wie wir eigentlich Patchnotes, Servermeldungen etc. bekommen so ganz ohne offizielles Forum...muss ich dann alle 100 Fanforen durchsuchen bis ich Fakten habe?



Woher weisst du, dass GOA nicht Präsent ist ?

In Daoc hat das übrigens wunderbar geklappt. Da hat sich die Community dann auf 3-4 große Seiten aufgeteilt. Die Patchnotes müssen doch in keinem Forum bekannt gegeben werden, das kann man auch über die HP machen.

Sterntaler liest in ziemlich vielen Foren mit. Nur weil er selten was schreibt, heisst das nicht, dass er nicht da ist !!!

Sterni gab übrigens mal nen Interview, wo er seine Arbeit beschrieben hat. Er muss regelmäßig Berichte über die Stimmung in der Community schreiben und ohne in den Foren zu lesen kann man so einen Bericht nicht schreiben. Und wer Sterntaler kennt weiss, dass er alles in diese Arbeit steckt !!!

Um Patchnotes zu lesen und den Serverstatus abzufragen brauch ich kein Forum !
Das offizielle WoW Forum kannst eh vergessen. Das dient doch nur dazu, damit sich die Spieler gegenseitig zerfleischen können oder mal wieder total Sinnlose Göttergleiche Klassenvorschläge gepostet werden !

Es gibt eine Seite die nennt sich www.war-europe.com
Da werden sicher alle Infos dann stehen !!!


----------



## Nerimos (2. September 2008)

Ok, wenn hier jetzt noch jahrelang diskutiert wird, ob Sterntaler ausreichend seine Arbeit macht oder nicht, wird er hier wohl nie Fragen finden, die er beantworten kann.

Was ich damit sagen will: *Back 2 Topic*!

Wer weiter GOA oder Sterntaler flamen/schlechtmachen/verteidigen/loben will soll halt nen Thread aufmachen und nicht den Sticky zumüllent. Thx.


----------



## Skathloc (2. September 2008)

Braucht man um sich einen Account auf einem Server zu erstellen schon ein Abo, bzw muss man die 30-Tage dafür opfern? 
Wir haben nämlich 2 Freunde die erst Ende des Jahres eine DSL-Anschluss bekommen. Und es wäre ja blöd wenn wir deswegen nicht auf dem gleichen Server spielen können, wenn er schon voll ist.


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Ja du brauchst einen aktiven Account um einen Char erstellen zu können.

Jedoch könntest du 2 Twinks erstellen die diese Plätze "reservieren"...also ist zumindest meine logische Schlussfolgerung. Oder du wartest einfach auf deine Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (3. September 2008)

Ich glaube dass es eher eine Accountbegrenzung gibt als eine für die Chars. Daher auch meine Frage.

Warten wollt ich eigentlich nicht noch länger, hab mir am ersten Tag die CE vorbestellt und das dauert auch schon lang genug. Und Assassin's Creed wird mich kaum noch über 2 Monate retten, ich schätze eher bis zum Wochenende...


----------



## Methredhel (5. September 2008)

Ich habe das Problem mit der PreOrder genau anders herum.

Ich bin im Besitz einer PO SE und der CE. 

Das man eine PO CE nicht mit einer SE weiterspielen kann, ist für mich nachvollziehbar. Aber nirgends kann ich eine offizielle Aussage dazu finden, ob eine PO SE mit einer CE weitergespielt werden kann, denn hier findet ja in dem Sinne eine "Aufwertung" statt. 

Frage ist also: Kann ich mit den Chars aus der PO SE nach Eingabe des Keys aus der CE am 18.09. weiterspielen, oder trifft mich hier das gleiche Schicksal wie die Besitzer einer PO CE + SE ?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Etomi (6. September 2008)

Jawa2Be schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne von Sterntaler wissen.
> Ob man mit der Preorder-CE ein Account erstellen kann und diese dann mit einer Standart ab dem 18 September weiterführen/ spielen kann.
> Und wenn das möglich ist, ob man mit Einschränkungen zu rechnen hat.
> Das Einzige offizielle was ich dazu gefunden habe ist das ich mit der Preorder-SE nicht garantiert in die Open Beta komme mehr aber auch nicht.
> ...




So, seit gestern gibt es hierzu auch eine eindeutige, offizielle Aussage:

_This is true. If you have a CE pre-order pack and for any reason don't get hold of a CE retail box, you will be able to validate your account with an SE retail key and all your pre-order bonus codes will still be valid._

Quelle

Übersetzung: Falls Du eine CE pre-order Box hast und aus irgendeinem Grund keine CE Vollversion bekommst, wird es möglich sein Deinen Account mit einem SE Vollversionskey freizuschalten. Deine pre-order Boni werden gültig bleiben.

Gepostet hat dies Iain 'Requiel' Compton, der englische Community Manager von GOA.


Der von Bluescreen zitierte Post bedeutet nichts anderes, als das GOA nicht sofort am 18ten den Account zusperrt, falls man noch keinen Vollversionskey hat. Sondern, daß jeder noch 3 - 4 Tage Übergangszeit hat, in der er einen Vollversionskey in den Account eingeben muss um weiterspielen zu können. Das ist einfach ein Service um zu verhindern, daß Kunden, deren Vollversion noch auf dem Postweg ist, ausgesperrt werden.


----------



## Moagim (6. September 2008)

Ehe jemand schreit:" Die haben ja dann ohne CE die Köpfe"

Nein haben sie nicht. Das ist ein Inhalt der CE, welcher nicht zum Headstart gehört.


----------



## Etomi (6. September 2008)

Ja richtig, man hat mit der CE Pre Order Box ohne den Vollversionskey nur die "Vorteile" die die PreOrder Box bietet. Sprich: Openbeta Zugang und Headstart am 14ten.
Zusätzliche Köpfe, Quests etc würden erst mit dem eingeben des CE Vollversionskeys freigeschaltet.


----------



## Inexort (6. September 2008)

Ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass der War Account 7 Tage nach dem Headstart gesperrt wird, wenn man keinen Code für die Vollversion eingibt.

Stimmt das?

Ich muss nämlich während dem Headstart für ca. 2 Wochen weg.


----------



## Etomi (6. September 2008)

Also ich find jetzt gerade den offiziellen Post nicht, aber nach dem offiziellen Release am 18ten hat man ein paar Tage (ein Dev meinte es stünde noch nicht ganz fest, aber er denkt ca 4 Tage) Zeit, den Key der Vollversion einzugeben.
Tut man dies nicht, wird der Account gesperrt. Das heißt aber NICHT, daß Du dann Deine Chars und Deinen Account verlierst. Das bedeutet nur, daß Du dann erstmal nicht mehr spielen kannst. Und zwar solange nicht, bis Du den Key einer beliebigen Vollversion eingibst.

Wie gesagt, ich find den offiziellen Post gerade nicht. Aber WAR wäre das erste MMORPG, daß einfach sofort die Accounts ihrer Kunden unwiderruflich wieder dicht macht. 
Ich erinnere mich, daß SOE damals angedroht hatte, daß sie SWG Accounts die länger als 3 Monate unbenutzt sind löschen würden. Ich hab dann mal 1 Jahr später wieder in SWG rein geschaut und sogar meine Häuser standen noch. 

Ich würde mir da an Deiner Stelle also keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Inexort (6. September 2008)

OK ich danke dir, wenn damit nur das "Auf Eis legen" des Accounts gemeint war, dann bin ich glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etomi (6. September 2008)

Inexort schrieb:


> OK ich danke dir, wenn damit nur das "Auf Eis legen" des Accounts gemeint war, dann bin ich glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja gerne. Ich schau mal ob ich noch irgendwo ne Bestätigung find, damit Du in Ruhe wegfahren kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wie gesagt, ich würde mir da tatsächlich keinerlei Gedanken machen.


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Muss man sich über die Inkompetenz von GOA Sorgen machen in Bezug auf Warhammer Online + Addons/Patches in Europa?
> 
> Damit meine ich konkret das Beispiel, wo in USA für DaoC "The New Frontier" rauskam und nach so ziemlich EINEM Jahr kam das Addon für DaoC erst in Europa raus. Oder mehr als 2+ Monaten zwischen Patches, die bereits schon längst in der US Version von DaoC zum einsatz kommen.
> 
> Das wäre nämlich eines der größten Kaufentscheidungen ob man sich die US Version ode EU Version von Warhammer kauft, und vor allem wäre das demotivierend!



ich glaube die Frage solltest du besser jemandem Neutralen stellen


----------



## Nocitu (7. September 2008)

bitte warum kann man nicht von dieser flash seite weggehen? ich mein.. stresstest schön und gut aber wenn man schon mit so einem ansturm rechnen muss.. warum wird dann nichts dagegen unternommen?


----------



## Black Hawk (7. September 2008)

Ich finde sowas Verherend, eine nicht gut laufende Beta ist für mich ok aber den Ruf den die  Fan-Comunity hinterher wird. Das kann einen schlechten schatten auf die mitarbeiter werfen. Das war ja nur der erste Tag der open beta und ich glaube sogar das er dafür gedacht war für einen sogenannten "Crash-Test" aber wen das am 18. September passiert währe das ein starker rückschlag Für Goa/mythic


----------



## Efgrib (8. September 2008)

nein es war nicht für einen accountserver-crash-test gedacht, siehe reaktion jacobs & mythic auf das goa-desaster, goa hat das ding mal wieder gegen die wand gefahren, that's all.


----------



## Black Hawk (8. September 2008)

Ich glaub ich hab die "Arschkarte". Denn wen ich mich einloggen wollte kamm manchmal fehler 404 usw. kennt ja jetzt jeder schon, aber das eigentliche problem ist die meldung "Autentifizierungs daten Inkorrekt" also habe ich passwort vergessen gemacht. Als ich dann mein neues passwort einstellen wollte kommt die meldung "passwort änderung grade nicht möglich wir entschuldigen uns für die unahnemlichkeiten" Also kann mir jemand sagen ob ich was dagegen machen kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolke7 (8. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de     kann man auf dieser seite einfach einen acc erfinden, und der wird dann erstellt oder kann man seinen key nur mit einem schon erstellten acc aktivieren, weil das geht ja im moment nicht...

Wolke


----------



## Black Hawk (8. September 2008)

Soweit ich davon was weiss ist das so das du der account bereits erstellt sein muss also erfinden kommt nicht gut.


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (8. September 2008)

Wie sieht es den nun mit neuen Infos aus?
Was macht GOA, kann uns irgentjemand mal Informationen bezüglich der Beta geben?
Wird das heute noch was? Was ist passiert?
Sterni melde dich xD gib uns Infos...
Will wenigstens wissen wieso das immer noch nicht geht.

MfG


----------



## Ashrami (9. September 2008)

Dann hätt ich mal ne Frage wie bitteschön soll ich meinen Openbeta key eingeben wenn ich das paswort von meinem Acc der schon ca 2 Jahre alt ist nicht mehr habe und es auch nicht recovern kann da ja "DIESER DIENST ZURZEIT NICHT VERFÜGBAR IST"!


----------



## Black Hawk (9. September 2008)

@ Ashrami 

Wir haben leider das selbe problem...aus der open beta wird wohl nichts mehr...schade eigentlich.


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

Ah sehr fein das hier wohl jemand von GOA ist den man ansprechen kann.!
So wir sitzen hier seit 3 Tagen mit 4 Leuten und warten gespannt auf den Einlass in die Beta von Warhammer. 
Nachdem wir die letzen Tage uns durch sämtliche code 414 , 313,1108, und 711 gewühlt haben, die emails von euch bekommen haben, den acc samt beta key anmelden konnten dies auch bestätigt wurde tritt ein neues problem auf. Ja leider es ist noch nicht ganz geschafft und langsam finden wir das nimmer so lustig da wir alle für die ce geld bezahlt haben bzw den key für geld erworben haben. So nun zu unserem problem wir versuchen seit gestern mittag um 14:00uhr den patch zu ziehen aber leider bekommen wir immer nur díe fehlermeldung das der acc noch nicht authoriziert ist und wir die login daten erneut eingeben sollen. Da wir nun zu 4 hier sind haben wir natrülcih merh möglichkeiten den patcher mit daten zu füllen aber leider geht nicht einer der von euch als registrierten beta acc. Klickt man ein 2 mal auf den Aktivierungslink so bekommnt man den netten Fehler: Account wurde gesperrt. Fehlercode 711. 
Was hat das nun alles zu bedeuten? _Liegt der fehler an unseren internet bzw. firewall einstellungen oder liegt das problem an dem acc das man was verkehrt gemacht hat oder liegt es einfach nur am patcher.??
sollte es am patcher liegen gibt es eine möglichkeit das zu beheben denn ich mein einige konnten ja den patch schon gestern mittag laden.
Danke schon mal im voraus.
Bitte um Hilfe oder jm der das selbe problem hat und mir sagt es liegt sicher nicht an deinem system oder dem acc.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokas (9. September 2008)

hab genau das selbe problem ist trauig das man nichtmal sein PW zurückfodern kann.
Nen neuen account machen wollt ich auch schon 7.9 aber bin nicht durchgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas hab ich in über 20betas noch nie erlebt einzige ausanhme rf-online erste CM mmorpg hatte eine woche ausfall.
Wäre aber schön mal ne neue nachricht zu bekommen vom sterntaler wann man endlich neue acounts erstellen kann.
Ist schon ziemlich peinlich das innerhalb von 3 tagen keine neue resgestrieung möglich gemacht wurde.
Hallo es kann doch nicht so schwer sein eine seite vorzuschalten.


----------



## Arben (9. September 2008)

GOA hat keine Mitarbeiter. Die haben 2-3 Praktikanten die da mal n bisschen an den Servern fummeln durften. Also werdet ihr hier definitv kein Statement lesen können.


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

na ja was mich ankotz ist es heisst ja ja die patcher würden klappen und na ja also bei 4 leuten die alle gestern neue acc gemacht haben und die angeblich rdy für die beta sind nur noch patch fehlt, klappt gar nichts also denk ich auhc nicht das man sein pw falsch eingegeben hat oder so. würd mich ja freuen wenn mal jm von goa hier zu stellung nimmt.... dann weiss man ob man hier dumm vorm pc sitzt  oder lieber was anderes unternimmt..../


----------



## HellSpY85 (9. September 2008)

hmmm sterntaler meldet sich nicht mehr bezüglich der acc erstellung und War-europe auch nicht mehr. und buffed berichtet auch nich mehr wirklich?! Was ist da los?


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

Das ist wirklich arm!!! Einfach mal ne kurze Info an die leute würde ja schon reichen ob von Sterntaler oder buffed ist ja egal aber das man nicht mal ne kleine info bekommst ist schon krass!!


----------



## Black Hawk (9. September 2008)

Also ich bin etwas entäuscht ist aber nicht so schlim ist ja nur die Open-Beta aber wen sie auch noch für die 4 klassen + 2 hauptstädte als kostenflichtige Add-on verkaufen finde ich das Richtig Scheisse...


----------



## HellSpY85 (9. September 2008)

Also ich hab mir den Beta Key für 3 € gekauft aber das is alles nich schlimm.....

...schlimm ist das man keine Infos kriegt. Ich drücke seit vorgestern zum 3000. mal mein Aktualisieren button, in der Hoffnung nue News zu lesen. Und heute komm fast nix von seiten GOA


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

na ja was heisst entäuscht ich mein die leute haben geld für die beta gezahlt und das nicht um 2tage beta spielen zu können, ich finds nur total arm das niemand von den verantwortlichen mal nen statment abgibt sondern immer nur ja iwir arbeiten dran und es geth wieder dann hmhm geht doch wieder nicht na ja jetzt haben sie es wohl mit den best. mails auf die reihe bekommen dann kommt schon das nächste problem.
kann aber doch nich sein das hier mal niemand von goa was zu sagt oder?? na ja das ganze flamen und spammen hilft ja eh nichts....das weiss man ja schon aus vorangegangen mmoprg´s


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

HellSpY85 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir den Beta Key für 3 € gekauft aber das is alles nich schlimm.....
> 
> ...schlimm ist das man keine Infos kriegt. Ich drücke seit vorgestern zum 3000. mal mein Aktualisieren button, in der Hoffnung nue News zu lesen. Und heute komm fast nix von seiten GOA




/SIGN!!!


----------



## Link2Death (9. September 2008)

Ja ich kanns im Momment auch nicht fassen! Ich konnte meinen Code eingeben, Und meine Bestätigungsmail habe ich auch schon bekommen....    Das heißt doch dann, dass ich mich fertig angemeldet habe oder? Folglich dürfte ich mich doch einloggen können beim Patcher oder nicht?  Das geht aber nicht...  bei mir steht IMMERNOCH SCHON SEIT BALD 12H "authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen"!
Das regt mich im momment VOLL auf! Da verlier ich fast schon die lust am Spiel! Aber wenn endlich jemand die Lösung des Problems parat hätte wäre ich SEHR dankbar! mfg Link!

Ps.: HIIIIILFFFEEEEEE!!!


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

hahah genau das ist unser problem und die netten menschen von buffed bzw der netten mann von goa der ja hier im forum rumgeistert sagt nichts dazu heist wohl warten


----------



## Sqi (9. September 2008)

sorry hat sich erledigt xD


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

das der goa mensch hier so viel schreibt zeigt doch wie wichtig die spieler im eig für goa sind warum sollte denn auch ein patcher in europe funzen haben doch den im ammiland das ist denen doch scheiss egal ob sich hier was tut oder nicht bzw ob wir hier zocken können oder nicht....


----------



## Link2Death (9. September 2008)

Das is doch fies......  ich will seit vorgestern spielen! Vorgestern um 8:30 morgens WAR ICH DA! und bins immernoch! aber ich warte schon seit 55h dass ich endlich spielen kann..... gestern hab ich mich natürlich sehr über die 22:00Uhr news gefreut, die da hieß: Vier Situationen und wie man ihnen begegnet" denn darin stand unter anderem:

Ihr habt eure Bestätigungsmail schon vor einer Weile erhalten, aber der Versuch euch einzuloggen endet mit einem Authentifizierungsfehler:
Unsere Techniker haben das Problem eingekreist und beheben es gerade. Vor dem Ende des Tages werdet ihr euch auf dem Patcher einloggen können.

..........vor ende des tages grummel.......................beheben es gerade grummel....................grummel grummel grummel................

Die wollten das problem ursprnglich innerhab von 2h lösen....nun sinds 17:15h  und sind noch nichtmal fertig!

Hier die bitte an GOA: AUFKLÄRUNG! Wenn man schon so lange warten muss obwohl längst die lösung versprochen war sollte man einen nicht so im dunkeln lassen....  bitte einfach die situation des oben genannten problems schildrn... wie hart die warheit auch ist! bitte!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. September 2008)

phenomal schrieb:


> na ja was heisst entäuscht ich mein die leute haben geld für die beta gezahlt


Ganz großer Irrtum, die leute haben gar nix gezahlt, die Pre-Order Packs kosten nix die werden mit der Vollversion verrechnet!


----------



## hanktheknife (9. September 2008)

Hallo Kai! 
Ich habe meinen CD-Code eingegeben und er wurde auch bestätigt. E-Mail war auch da, aber es geht einfach nicht einzuloggen. Authentifizierungsfehler, wie bei vielen anderen. Ich will es mal ganz einfach und nüchtern sagen, wenn hier nicht einmal die OpenBeta 9 Tage vor Release klappt, dann kauf ich das Spiel auch nicht. Dann ein weiteres Problem: Ich hatte mich vor langer Zeit zur Beta angemeldet auf der Warhammer-Online-Seite. Warum kann ich keinen Account mit dieser E-Mail-Adresse erstellen, ich mußte dafür extra eine neue Adresse erstellen. Angenommen, ich würde gegen meine Überzeugung handeln und das Spiel "WAR" doch noch kaufen, dann laufe ich ja Gefahr, daß ich wiederum eine neue E-Mail-Adresse brauche.  Bei WOW kann man hunderte von Accounts auf die gleiche E-Mail.Adresse erstellen, warum bei euch nicht.
MfG
hanktheknife


> Wenn ihr bereits einen Account auf www.war-europe.com habt, braucht ihr keinen neuen zu erstellen. Dann reicht es, euch einzuloggen (was zugegebenermaßen ein Geduldsspiel ist im Moment) und euren Code einzugeben. Nutzt dafür den zweiten Link aus unserer News.


Das gerade ging ja leider nicht, auch nicht nach hundert Versuchen. Die alten Daten wurden nicht akzeptiert, aber der neue Account funktionierte, zumindest bei Code-Annahme.


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

Hier die bitte an GOA: AUFKLÄRUNG! Wenn man schon so lange warten muss obwohl längst die lösung versprochen war sollte man einen nicht so im dunkeln lassen....  bitte einfach die situation des oben genannten problems schildrn... wie hart die warheit auch ist! bitte!
[/quote]


haha glaubst selbst nich dran oder das sich hier jm meldet


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

Jo eine frage wieso is mein ce key für die Open beta ungültig? Hab den schon mehrfach eingegeben und mehrfach überprüft!
Man ärger ich mich die plautze


----------



## Link2Death (9. September 2008)

Ich hab gerade versucht meine Mail mit dem Link zur Key-Eingabe nochmal zu klicken (evtl. wurden diese daten ja gelöscht) aber jetzt steht da: Account gesperrt! W T F???!¿¿¿!???!¿¿¿!


----------



## hanktheknife (9. September 2008)

> Jo eine frage wieso is mein ce key für die Open beta ungültig? Hab den schon mehrfach eingegeben und mehrfach überprüft!
> Man ärger ich mich die plautze


Wenn es dir und anderen auch so geht, dann sieht das aus wie eine kleine Rache wegen dem Verkaufsfehler von amazon.de. Es wurde ja gesagt, man will sich was einfallenlassen. Weiß ja nicht, warum wir die Blöden sein sollen. Auf jeden Fall vergraut das Kunden in Massen.


----------



## Birte (9. September 2008)

meine Frage wäre ob das heute noch mal was wird mit der E-Mail! Ich warte seid gestern 16:30!
Langsam wird es zeit!


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

Rache wegen Verkaufsfehler? nää hab meine Pre Order von Gamestop^^


----------



## Celdorena (9. September 2008)

Birte schrieb:


> meine Frage wäre ob das heute noch mal was wird mit der E-Mail! Ich warte seid gestern 16:30!
> Langsam wird es zeit!




Mir gehts genauso..so langsam verliert man jegliche Hoffnung, überhaupt noch eine zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henri (9. September 2008)

na also wirklich schaut der liebe sterntaler hier nicht ins forum

aber warum auch solan alles super läuft und es keine probleme gibt sind wir ja auch so zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Link2Death (9. September 2008)

Ach keine Sorge.....    das wird schon mit der Mail. Mein kleiner Bruder hat sich ca. 3min vor mir angemeldet gestern.. ich hatte meine Mail abends dann  er wartet aber immernoch. d.h.: du bist da nicht allein! Das bedeutet wiederum es ist ein größeres problem was nicht unbemerkt bleibt und bearbeitet wird vom WAR team.


----------



## Shadaim (9. September 2008)

News zur Registrierung gibt's in den News auf war.buffed.de: 
http://www.buffed.de/news/7007/warhammer-o...e-registrierung

... oder auf der offiziellen Warhammer-Online-Webseite:

_"Seit wir am gestrigen Nachmittag das neue Validierungssystem online gestellt haben, laufen die Server vor Spielern fast schon über. Wir arbeiten stetig an den Systemen und derzeit sind mehr als 70.000 von euch in der Lage zu spielen. Einige unter euch haben jedoch versucht, ihren Code einzugeben und eine Fehlermeldung erhalten, die besagt, dass der Code ungültig sei. Sollte das bei euch der Fall sein, können diese Punkte euch vielleicht weiterhelfen:

Der Buchstabe „I“ könnte mit der Ziffer „1“ verwechselt werden.
Die Buchstaben “D” und “O” können in Druckform schwer unterschieden werden.
Die Zahl 0 wird als Buchstabe O mit einem Querstrich angezeigt
Bitte stellt sicher, dass ihr nur euren Open Beta Code eingebt – Codes für den Head Start oder Bonusgegenstände werden derzeit nicht akzeptiert. Das Validierungssystem wird von nun an jegliche Codes für Head Start oder Bonusgegenstände ablehnen, um euch Zeit zu sparen.


Es kam zuvor zu Verzögerungen zwischen der Bestätigungs-Email und dem tatsächlichen Zugriff auf die Spielserver. Unsere Techniker haben daran gearbeitet und ihr solltet nun ab dem Erhalt der Bestätigungs-Email in der Lage sein, zu spielen. Die kürzlich freigeschaltenen 10.000 Spieler, die auf ihren Zugang gewartet haben können sich jetzt ins Getümmel stürzen!"_


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

wer will sich was einfallen lassen kann aber nich sein das die kunden drunter leiden ich frag mich was der mensch von goa der sich hier so toll vorgestellt hat gerade macht:?


----------



## Xarr (9. September 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

ich weiß ja nich was so abgeht aber bevor ich rummecker erstmal ne schilderung.

Habe mich 2 mal bei Warhammer registriert mit 2 verschiedenen mails weil ich damals unbedingt eine beta key wollte nun habe ich nur noch 1x Login weiß aber nicht mehr genau zu welcher mail addy, also habe ich den Open beta key mit den Login Daten aber mit den 2 verschiedenen Mails Aktiviert normal müsste ja dann eine Mail kommen wo entweder drin steht Alles Ok oder Mail ist nicht Korrekt......


Gestern ca. 17:30 Key eingegeben bis 21:30 keine Bestätigung.

Gestern 21:30 Key eingegeben selber login andere mail addy.

Heute 15:30 KEINE Bestätigungs mail weder bei der einen noch bei der Anderen......

Heute 15:30 Nochmal Key eingegeben, warte auf die Bestätigung.

Ich kann ja nicht mal schauen welche addy zu dem Login gehört weil der mist Logonserver DOWN ist.

Was ist das für ein mist also mal ehrlich....


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> News zur Registrierung gibt's in den News auf war.buffed.de:
> http://www.buffed.de/news/7007/warhammer-o...e-registrierung
> 
> ... oder auf der offiziellen Warhammer-Online-Webseite:
> ...





bla bla nix ist passiert und nic klappt und was ist mit dem patcher wo sind die news dafür bitte!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((


----------



## Chillmon (9. September 2008)

Was ist nun mit der Acc Registrierung? Wann geht die online?


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

Wenn das so weiter geht nie....


----------



## Archaleon (9. September 2008)

@xarr

ich hab ein ähnliches problem. wollte meinen beta code aktivieren. das war gestern so um 18 uhr herum. und ich hab bsi heute noch keine bestätigung bekommen. hab in einigen foren nachgekuckt manche warten schon über 24 stunden auf die aktivierung.

mal ne frage an die anderen. weiss wer wie lange es dauern könnte bis die aktivierung funktioniert?

lg archaleon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

Also langsam ist ja mal gut!!!
Kann denn nicht mal der tolle GoA mensch hier was zu sagen oder nicht!!??? Denke das ist seine Aufgabe.....Langsam wirds den Kunden gegenüber sehr unfreundlich sich einfach nicht zu melden und hoffen das es bald wieder geht und dann wieder sich profilieren wolllen....


----------



## Lumpi667 (9. September 2008)

Versucht mal beim Patcher Euren Login Namen Groß bzw. Klein zu schreiben. Ich habe auch keine Mail bekommen, und konnte mich auch nie anmelden bis ich mal versucht habe meinen Login Groß zu schreiben ( auf der HP ist er klein geschrieben).
Beispiel: "Fisch" statt "fisch"


----------



## Lilith Twilight (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

warum werden in den News auf der offiziellen Webseite immer wieder Daten und Uhrzeiten angekündigt an welchen sich dann nichts tut?


Heute Vormittag sollte es wieder möglich sein neue Accounts zu erstellen, warum geht das noch nicht? Warum bekommt man keine Infos darüber?

Ich finde es falsch immer Termine anzukündigen die man dann nicht einhalten kann. Wenn es nicht geht dann sagt das. Die Wahrheit ist besser als diese Hinhaltetaktik...

Btw. mit ist es nicht wichtig ob ich in der Beta spielen kann oder nicht, aber was mich stört ist die Informationspolitik die hier geboten wird und die, trotz gelöbnis zur Besserung, nicht wirklich besser geworden ist...


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

leider nein grad verscuht das alte problem(((


----------



## Archaleon (9. September 2008)

sry 4 spam aber ich hab da gleich noch ne frage

ich hab bei meinen keys das prob, dass ich net 100% ig sagen kann, ob es sich bei den buchstaben um ne 8 oder ein B handelt. weiss jemand wohin ich mich wenden kann? oder  vielleicht nen GOA mitarbeiter auf mein prob hinweisen?

denn meine befürchtung is ja die, wenn ich die bestätigungs mail erst 1 tag nach aktivierung erhalte und der is dann falsch und ich muss neu eingeben und des könnte dann wieder so lange dauern, dann brauch ich an der open beta gar nimmer teil nehmen.

mfg Archaleon    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zkillerbeez (9. September 2008)

hab ihr mal probiert ob eure accounts gesperrt sind? also ich hab 6!! acc gemacht, davon wurden 3 aktiviert und mit den 3 habe ich denn beta key eingegeben, jetzt sind 2 davon gesperrt (hab nochmal auf den link in der ersten mail geklickt -> account gesperrt , bzw. bei dem anderen kommt error 303)... leider funktioniert KEINER der 3 accounts -> authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen -.-


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

hallo hab mir hier jetzt noich den ganzen thread durchgelesen aber hab ne frage wie kan es sein das bei manchen die e-mail nach 15 min da ist und ich schon 24 sutnden darauf warte??hab alles probiert über spam bis jede stunde einmal es geht nichts und das warten nervt ziemlich


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

hab ihr mal probiert ob eure accounts gesperrt sind? also ich hab 6!! acc gemacht, davon wurden 3 aktiviert und mit den 3 habe ich denn beta key eingegeben, jetzt sind 2 davon gesperrt (hab nochmal auf den link in der ersten mail geklickt -> account gesperrt , bzw. bei dem anderen kommt error 303)... leider funktioniert KEINER der 3 accounts -> authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen -.-



Genau da hängen wir hier auch mit 4 versch. acc und es kann nich sein das der nappel von goa der sich beauftragter nennt nicht mal 1 Scheiss Post dazu abgeben kann!!!! GZ GOA toller support und tolle mitarbeiter.


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

Genau da hängen wir hier auch mit 4 versch. acc und es kann nich sein das der nappel von goa der sich beauftragter nennt nicht mal 1 Scheiss Post dazu abgeben kann!!!! GZ GOA toller support und tolle mitarbeiter.
[/quote]

also mal langsam ich bin selber über die derzeitige arbeit von goa sehr genervt das warten usw aber wenigstens versuchen sie schonmal kontakt aufzunehmen also lass ihn seine arbeit machen das ist hier bestimmt nicht das einzige forum um das er sich kümmern muss


----------



## Kralos (9. September 2008)

Kann mal wer die Website von GOA hier verlinken? Kenne die nicht ^^


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

also mal langsam ich bin selber über die derzeitige arbeit von goa sehr genervt das warten usw aber wenigstens versuchen sie schonmal kontakt aufzunehmen also lass ihn seine arbeit machen das ist hier bestimmt nicht das einzige forum um das er sich kümmern muss
[/quote]


öhm nein das nicht aba ich bin noch in einigen anderen grossen foren unterwegs und da meldet sich auch niemand vom goa


----------



## Darkian (9. September 2008)

kein wunder dass die sich nicht melden bei dem geflame die feiglinge -.-


----------



## Link2Death (9. September 2008)

Also ich kann nur sagen das ich mein Login und Passwort GARANTIERT RICHTIG habe. Trotzdem kommt beim Patcher Authetifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Wenn ich den Link zur Beta-Key-Eingabe nochmal anklixe, steht da: Fehler: der account wurde gesperrt"! und das is ja mal echt ULTRABERUHIGEND.....(ironie falls das wer missverteht). Also GOA-Mensch (mensch??? ich hoffe...) LASS DIR WAS EINFALLEN UND SCHREIB MAL WAS!


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

mh lol hab immer noch keine e-mail aber wen ich zocken will bleibt er beim patcher stehen ohne meldung usw....langsam machts keinen spaß mehr


----------



## hanktheknife (9. September 2008)

Also für einen WOW-Killer ein toller Vorstart, Respekt an GOA. Dann werden es wohl demnächst 1 Millionen Kunden mehr bei World of Warcraft? So einen schlechten Service tut sich doch nur ein Fanboy an.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashrami (9. September 2008)

Einfach nur Erbärmlich <3 wow  -> war zurückgeschickt!


----------



## Promillo (9. September 2008)

ich bin nach 3 tagen beta noch nichtmal bis zur völkerauswahl gekommen.
Armutszeugnis für GOA.


----------



## Archaleon (9. September 2008)

also ich hätte langsam ne bitte an einen GOA-mitarbeiter. hab meine key reg vor ca30 stunden abgesendet und bis jetzt is noch immer nix gekommen. mensch ich hab für den beta key gezahlt. 

also geflame hin oder her, aber ich finde das schlimm wenn man für etwas bezahlt und nix für sein geld bekommt. meine befürchtung is ja, dass das bis zum headstart nicht funktionieren wird, ergo hab ich die CE zuhause und kann von dem fast nix nutzen weils an irgendwelche problemen scheitert.

also wenn sich bis morgen nix tut, storniere ich meine bestelleung @ GOA

mfg Archaleon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mauri911 (9. September 2008)

Man das kanns doch echt nicht sein ,warte seit gestern 1640 uhr auf ne betabestätigungmail und die kommen auf der warhammerseite mit der erhöhung der serverbevölkerung ? haben die noch alle, oder wissen die nichts von unseren problemen? Warscheinlich glauben die daß alles in butter ist und jeder seine bestätigungsmail bekommen hatt da sag ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ereichen kannst auch keinen von den naps oje oje


----------



## Skreelog (9. September 2008)

Wenn ich nicht in die Beta komme werde ich das Spiel nicht kaufen, ganz einfach.

Ich wollte das Spiel an sich testen und ob es auf meinem Rechner einwandfrei läuft. Wenn ich das nicht kann, bleibts im Laden.

Und die tollen neuen Infos auf der Hp dass man mehr Leute auf die Server lässt nützt uns hier genau NULL.

Danke für Nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (9. September 2008)

An den Threadersteller:

Tolle Informationspolitik, die ihr da habt!


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

äh war zurück geschickt ab zu wow na dan viel spaß beim wettrüsten habe selber 2 bt chars und es ist stinklangweilig raiden farmen raiden farmen mehr machste ja eh nichtmehr und spaß ha das ich nicht lache is keiner vorhanden es ist stinklangweilig geworden hero daly inzen sind ausgeluscht und das addon ist alle brühe nochmal warmgemacht uhhh es gibt panzer und flugzeuge im bg das is für mich ne billige bf2 nachmache und spaß seh ich da keinen oh wie lustig wen 5 allies auf einen hordler gehen teamwork und hilfsbereitschaft in wow fehlanzeige


----------



## Punischer240 (9. September 2008)

Skreelog schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht in die Beta komme werde ich das Spiel nicht kaufen, ganz einfach.
> 
> Ich wollte das Spiel an sich testen und ob es auf meinem Rechner einwandfrei läuft. Wenn ich das nicht kann, bleibts im Laden.
> 
> ...



ähm lol? ich habe keine bestätigungs e-mail und komme wie 100 andere nun drauf also versuchs und flame ned rum so ne beta ist keine demo oder testversion wo man so eben mals das spiel ansieht und endscheidet ob mans kauf ne beta ist zum testen da und für nichts andres


----------



## Nofel (9. September 2008)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit dem Support von GOA direkt in Verbindung zu treten? Ich meine wenn man Probleme mit der Accountverwaltung hat oder ein Key falsch ist kann ich das ja schlecht auf eine Community Seite schreiben und warten bis Sterntaler oder einer der beiden anderen das Liest. Wird es da eine Möglichkeit geben? Und wenn ja, warum wird die nicht jetzt schon mal getestet? Genügend Tester hätte man?


----------



## Skreelog (9. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> ähm lol? ich habe keine bestätigungs e-mail und komme wie 100 andere nun drauf also versuchs und flame ned rum so ne beta ist keine demo oder testversion wo man so eben mals das spiel ansieht und endscheidet ob mans kauf ne beta ist zum testen da und für nichts andres



Glückwunsch, ich nicht wie 100 andere auch, und jetzt?

Lesen solltest du schon bevor du nen Kommentar abgibst. Ich hab geschrieben:

"Ich wollte *das Spiel an sich testen und ob es auf meinem Rechner* einwandfrei *läuft*"


----------



## Black Hawk (9. September 2008)

Punischer bleib geschmeidig, wen jemand vieleicht seine frage/antwort etwas unkorrekt formuliert heisst das nicht das du ihn steinigen musst, einen kleiner --------> Freundlicher <--------- Kommentar hätte voll gereicht


----------



## Juris (10. September 2008)

GOA hat sich im nachhinein sehr gut darum gekümmert! Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## Ashrami (10. September 2008)

Glaubt ihr das diese Versagermanschafft nochmal die Reg´s aufmacht oder darf ich jetz als jemand der nun 2 Jahre nen account auf der seite hat und somit auch kein neuen registrieren konnte nicht in die doch so gut laufende Open beta ich sehe ja jeden tag die tollen news von wegen Mehr spieler hier mehr spieler da Server limit angehoben blabla ist das alles nur heiße luft alles in allem die mit abstand extremst schlechteste Leistung ever made since!


----------



## BanTier (10. September 2008)

Für alle die es interessiert, hier die E-Mail Adresse vom GOA Support mit der pikanten Peinlichkeit, dass sie noch nicht mal in der Lage sind, eine E-Mail Adresse fehlerfrei einzurichten. Der Quote stammt übrigens von der EA-Support Abteilung, die wohl schon die Segel gestrichen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> WENN SIE SUPPORT ZU WARHAMMER ONLINE BENÖTIGEN UND EINE PREORDER VERSION BESTELLT HABEN, WENDEN SIE SICH BITTE AN DAS SUPPORTTEAM VON GOA, DENN NUR DIE KOLLEGEN DORT KÖNNEN IHNEN FÜR DIESES SPIEL SUPPORT GEWÄHRLEISTEN.
> 
> FOLGENDE E-MAIL ADRESSEN SOLLTEN SIE BITTE ANSCHREIBEN:
> 
> ...



Falls der Community Manager hier noch lebt, dein Chef sollte mal schnellstens auf die Inkompetenz reagieren bevor Ihr ein Game damit tötet und euch Schadensersatzansprüche einhandelt.


----------



## phenomal (10. September 2008)

hahahahahahahah wird ja immer geiler ihr voll pfosten echt omg GOA ist der Burner....
nach 4tagen ewigen warten und nichts tuen kam dann die mail dsa mein beta key aus der ce nich registriert worden sein soll mit nem geilen Link den ich betätigen soll.
Wollt ihr die USER so verarschen ihr affen kann doch nich sein...auf den link geklickt was passiert der selbe fehler wie beim patcher........authen...bla bla bla
also das ist der grund warum der key nicht aktiviert wurde!!!:???
GOA IST EINFACH NUR ARM!!!! HOFFE MYTHIC WIRD DORT EINGREIFEn SONST WIRD WAR IN EUROPE EIN FLOP!!!!


----------



## Zerter (10. September 2008)

ich paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatche endlich nach 4 tagen! jaaaaaaaaaaa 14% gogogo


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (10. September 2008)

Ashrami schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das diese Versagermanschafft nochmal die Reg´s aufmacht oder darf ich jetz als jemand der nun 2 Jahre nen account auf der seite hat und somit auch kein neuen registrieren konnte nicht in die doch so gut laufende Open beta ich sehe ja jeden tag die tollen news von wegen Mehr spieler hier mehr spieler da Server limit angehoben blabla ist das alles nur heiße luft alles in allem die mit abstand extremst schlechteste Leistung ever made since!


Geht mir genauso und find's wirklich 'ne Frechheit. Hab seit der GC 06 dort meinen Acc - d.h. ich warte seit 2 Jahren auf WAR. Und jetzt, eine Woche vor Release wird man so verarscht! Das schafft echt nur GOA..


----------



## Dragonangel (10. September 2008)

Daniel schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso und find's wirklich 'ne Frechheit. Hab seit der GC 06 dort meinen Acc - d.h. ich warte seit 2 Jahren auf WAR. Und jetzt, eine Woche vor Release wird man so verarscht! Das schafft echt nur GOA..


Hm, Wenn du bereits einen Account hast kannst du doch den nutzen, oder versteh ich da gerade was falsch? Ihr müsst euch ja nicht einloggen oder sowas, sondern nur eure Accountdaten mit dem Code mitschicken.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (10. September 2008)

Dragonangel schrieb:


> Hm, Wenn du bereits einen Account hast kannst du doch den nutzen, oder versteh ich da gerade was falsch? Ihr müsst euch ja nicht einloggen oder sowas, sondern nur eure Accountdaten mit dem Code mitschicken.


Ich hab mein Passwort vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocitu (10. September 2008)

sskm .. aber hauptsache goa flamen ..


----------



## shandron (10. September 2008)

Geht die Beta jetzt nun mit oder auch ohne den Code, weil bei mir waren alle Codes angeblich falsch, funktionieren tut es aber trotzdem.

Wäre gut zu wissen, da meine Kumpels zwar keine Codes haben, aber trotzdem zocken wollen.


----------



## Cerubin (14. September 2008)

na dann bin ich mal gespannt was denn nun als antwort kommt.
das einloggen mit dem frühstart geht heute morgen nicht WEIL der Code abschicken Button fehlt.
ich finde es einfach lächerlich was hier gemacht wird.
es war der link aus den neuigkeiten von heute morgen dem ich gefolgt bin.
ihr versaut mir mittlerweile jeden tag !
nein ich bin kein ungeduldiges kiddy, sondern jemand der bei soviel inkompetenz in der heutigen zeit zuviel bekommt.
mich würde man für so etwas entlassen !

ich möchte heute einfach nur meine beiden codes eingeben,die ich bezahlt habe und heute nachmittag (wenn gott will) spielen !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerubin (14. September 2008)

aha,nasowas es geht.
es ist was erschienen.

aber man soll den tag nicht vor dem abend loben....

ich wünsch was.


----------



## Raksha II (14. September 2008)

hab da ein problem ich hab die PO CE und hab schon seil längeren einen War Account . Als ich heute meinen Code für die den HS eingegeben hab und sehnsüchtig auf die bestätigungs E-mail gewartet hab bin ich fast aus den wolken gefallen als in der E-mail stand das die Code regisrierung nicht durchgefürt werden konnte da mein Account nicht Abgeschlossen wurde ! aber ich hab mich schon oft eingelogt hatte und da hats immer geklappt!

MFG Raksha


----------



## Havamal (15. September 2008)

Wirds REALMWAR auch auf der europäischen Seite geben oder nur auf der US Seite?


----------



## mingor (15. September 2008)

Raksha schrieb:


> hab da ein problem ich hab die PO CE und hab schon seil längeren einen War Account . Als ich heute meinen Code für die den HS eingegeben hab und sehnsüchtig auf die bestätigungs E-mail gewartet hab bin ich fast aus den wolken gefallen als in der E-mail stand das die Code regisrierung nicht durchgefürt werden konnte da mein Account nicht Abgeschlossen wurde ! aber ich hab mich schon oft eingelogt hatte und da hats immer geklappt!
> 
> MFG Raksha



ich habe genau das selbe problem habe mit dem acc sogar an der open beta teilgenommen


----------



## XWolv (15. September 2008)

Tach allerseits,
habe ein ganz anderes Problem:
- Preorder SE bei EA bestellt
- 13.09.: Mail mit Codes für Headstart und Items erhalten
- Heute Code bei WAR eingegeben
- Bestätigung von WAR, dass Headstart aktiviert ist
- Warpatch.exe gestartet

Seitdem lande ich immer wieder im Login-Fenster mit dem Hinweis: Authentification failed!

... und, ja, ich gebe die richtige Mailadresse und das korrekte Passwort ein (kann mich damit ja auch ohne Probs auf der WAR-Seite einloggen).

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme bzw. - noch besser - eine Lösung?
Danke vorab

PS: Mail an den GOA-Support ist raus - bisher ohne Antwort


----------



## Darksong (15. September 2008)

XWolv schrieb:


> Tach allerseits,
> habe ein ganz anderes Problem:
> - Preorder SE bei EA bestellt
> - 13.09.: Mail mit Codes für Headstart und Items erhalten
> ...



Also bei mir gerade das gleiche Problem ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: nur dass es beim Endbenutzer-Lizensvertrag kommt ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XWolv (15. September 2008)

Willkommen im Club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drachenkind (15. September 2008)

Zu dem Problem " Authentification failed! " 


Ich hatte das auch und sehr lange geguckt, was tun , habs dann folgendermaßen lösen können :

Free Download Manager , zb hier http://www.chip.de/downloads/Free-Download...r_13015094.html laden .

Beim Einrichten des Free Downloadmanger unter Optionen / Downloadoptionen / Kartenreiter Bittorrent .. Unterstützung für Bittorrent Protokoll aktivieren. 

Dann auf diese Seite gehen : http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=277099

Dort unter Punkt 2  " Torrent " anklicken .... , der Free Download Manager öffnet nun automatisch und lädt Warhammer ohne obige Fehlermeldung.

Ich hoffe das das auch bei Euch hilft . 


Dunkle Grüße , Drachenkind


----------



## Darksong (15. September 2008)

Drachenkind schrieb:


> Zu dem Problem " Authentification failed! "
> 
> 
> Ich hatte das auch und sehr lange geguckt, was tun , habs dann folgendermaßen lösen können :
> ...



Also ich habe das Spiel schon erfolgreich gezogen, installiert und sogar letzte Woche schon gespielt .... daran kann es ja dann nicht liegen, aber danke für die Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XWolv (15. September 2008)

Auch von mir "danke", aber den Client hatte ich auch schon.

Inzwischen klappts aber bei mir.
Habe WAR deinstalliert und neu installiert: Jetzt klappts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Darksong: Ich drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Darksong (15. September 2008)

XWolv schrieb:


> Auch von mir "danke", aber den Client hatte ich auch schon.
> 
> Inzwischen klappts aber bei mir.
> Habe WAR deinstalliert und neu installiert: Jetzt klappts
> ...



Freut mich dass Du dein Problem lösen konntest XWolv ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich habe mittlerweile auch mal "Alle Daten überprüfen" durchlaufen lassen - alles OK
immernoch beim Endbenutzer-Lizensvertrag -  Critical Error! Authentification failed -- application will now terminate.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand evtl. noch nen guten tip für mich ?

edit: *LÖSUNG: Firewalleinstellungen überprüfen !!!*
Anscheinend hat sich da etwas von der Beta zu heute geändert !


----------



## Larison (15. September 2008)

Eine Frage an den Lieben Kai,

ab wann bekommen wir eine Server Verfügbarkeitsliste im Internet wie diese Serverliste für die Englischen Server ?

Am besten mit Füllstandsanzeige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Shadow80 (16. September 2008)

So hab jetzt den ganzen Thread gelesen und nichts gefunden...

Also was ich gefunden habe war: Wer ne CE Pre-Order hat und bekommt keine CE kann einen SE Code zum aktivieren nutzen.

Jedoch ist es bei mir umgekehrt: Ich habe keine CE Pre-Order mehr bekommen und daher die CE im Ebay gekauft und das für heftige 109.- Euro. Da meine Freundin auch WAR spielen möchte habe ich ihr die SE per Pre-Order besorgt aber ihr waren die item uns der Headstart nicht wichtig. Also hab ich die Codes für meinen Account genutzt. Kann ich nun meinen CE Key zum Registrieren benutzen? Und wenn ja geht mir irgendetwas verloren ? Das wäre ja schon sehr ärger lich , besonders weil ich ja sozusagen doppel und extra für die CE bezahlt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2. Frage: Kann man mit nem englishen Client auf Deutschen Servern spielen? Ich bevorzuge einfach englisch da dies meine Muttersprache ist, aber alle meine Freunde sind Deutsche und spielen daher auf einem deutschen Server -.-

Über jegliche Antwort würde ich mich freuen... ausser über Flames natürlich *gg*

Thx in advance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Cheers!


----------



## Larison (16. September 2008)

Shadow80 schrieb:


> 2. Frage: Kann man mit nem englishen Client auf Deutschen Servern spielen? Ich bevorzuge einfach englisch da dies meine Muttersprache ist, aber alle meine Freunde sind Deutsche und spielen daher auf einem deutschen Server -.-



Man kan im Spiel mit /language die Sprache des Clients umstellen.

/language 1 ist Englisch
/language 3 ist German

Bei einigen kommt es vor das vieles im Spiel noch englisch ist. War bei mir auch so. Z.B. Ladebildschirm, Wälzer des Wissens etc.

Mit /language 3 wir das meiste (ca. 80%) Deutsch.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Shadow80 (17. September 2008)

Larison schrieb:


> Man kan im Spiel mit /language die Sprache des Clients umstellen.
> 
> /language 1 ist Englisch
> /language 3 ist German
> ...



Ich will ein Kind von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne Spaß beiseite ... Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gorndal (17. September 2008)

grüßt euch!

ich bin heute nach der arbeit den ganzen tag rumgefahren um eine kopie des games zu bekommen aber hatte leider kein glück. werde nun noch versuchen es online zu bestellen aber bis morgen früh wird es wohl nicht da sein. deshalb meine frage. es wurde doch mal gesagt, das tester der OB ab dem 18.09. nochmal für 7 tage randürfen. würde das auch für leute gelten, die noch keine version des spiels haben? ich war ja in der open beta dabei und ich würde wahnsinnig gerne morgen zum release mitmischen. 

weiß da jemand wie das läuft?

gruß Gorndal


----------



## Heilfrucht (17. September 2008)

warum läst Goa leute ich habe den key montag 15.09.08 ca. 20:00 MEZ eingegeben und warte seither vergeblich auf die mail (vorbestellerbox)(frühzeitiger einstieg lol wolt ihr mich verarschn) habe den key 3 ma bis jetzt schon eingegeben gestern 2 mails an goa geschriben keine antwort nichts man wartet vergeblich auf die mail die nicht kommt einfach unerhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassterloster (17. September 2008)

wird es so etwas wie eine Testversion für Warhammer geben wie z.B. bei WoW in der man sich das Spiel angucken kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (17. September 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber sollte man ab Morgen (18.09.) das Spiel nochmal von den CD's/DvD's installieren? Ich frage das weil der Client der zum Download angeboten wird nicht vollständig lokalisiert ist. Soweit ich gehört habe ist das mit der ausgelieferten Version nicht anders. Der Client den ich jetzt habe läuft, aber er hat grobe Ecken und Kanten, zum Beispiel schliesst sich das Spiel nicht immer wenn ich es beenden möchte. Manchmal geht es, manchmal nicht. Wie ein zickiges Kind. Wenn das Spiel in der Verkaufsversion NICHT vollständig lokalisiert sein sollte, wann kann man denn ungefähr damit rechnen? Meine Englischkenntnisse sind zwar ausreichend, dennoch hätte ich gerne alles übersetzt. Am Anfang der Open-Beta geisterte hier ein Gerücht durch das Forum das kurz vor Release am 18. ein mindestens 3 GB großer Patch erscheint, der die restlichen "Kleinigkeiten" enthalten sollte. (Bugfixes, Lokalisierung, den Königstatus für einen tollen Ork mit Namen Slaargh ((man kann es ja mal versuchen))  ect.) Ist da etwas wahres dran oder ist das die Gerüchteküche die da brodelt?

Ihr habt in diesen Tagen sicher einiges um die Ohren, trotzdem wäre ich für eine relativ rasche Antwort sehr dankbar.


Greetz, der Slaargh



WAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## xX-BLAKK-Xx (18. September 2008)

Hi,
seit gestern probiere ich mich auf der Warhammer Seite anzumelden und hab folgendes Problem:
Ich gebe meine Daten ein bis zu Seite 3 (Kontoerstellung) und alles läuft gut!Unten noch die Zeichen eingegeben und ich komme auf Seite 4 (Zusammenfassung).Dann klicke ich "WEITER" an und ich werd auf Seite 3 zurückgeworfen mit dem Hinweis das unten die Zeicheneingabe ungültig sei (Captcha ungültig)! 
Der Zahlencode ist richtig eingegeben!!
Hab mehrfach probiert mich anzumelden mit anderen Zeichen unten und immer das gleiche Problem!! 
Vielleicht hat wer das gleiche Problem gehabt und weis wie ich da weiter komme!

MfG
BLAKK


----------



## danesa (18. September 2008)

habe da auch n Problem. ich möchte mich über den client einloggen , dann komm ich bis zum installierten patch bildschirm der mit dann auch zu 100% angezeigt wird, dann kommt die meldeung patch fehlerhaft und ich werd wieder zurück auf den einlogg klient geschickt der dann sagt: Authentifizierung fehlerhaft. meine Daten habe ich aber richtig eingegeben. Vielleicht kennt jmd das problem und kann mir helfen. Habe alles andere registriert, sogar den code und habe auch die Mail bekommen das ich freigeschaltet bin


hat sich erledigt es funktioniert


----------



## Yirtici (18. September 2008)

hab jetzt aber auch das selbe problem und bin am verzweifeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yirtici (18. September 2008)

Yirtici schrieb:


> hab jetzt aber auch das selbe problem und bin am verzweifeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow80 (18. September 2008)

Hi, komischerweise bekommt man ja die extra Gesichter der CE als Item das man beim einfärben anwendet. Dies habe ich getan und nun nach 1 Scenario ist das Gesicht wieder auf Standard und das Item ist weg -.- *GRML*

Geht es jemand ähnlich ?


----------



## Favorit (18. September 2008)

Wie oder wo bekomm ich nen Buddy/Test/Trial-Key für WAR?


----------



## Ocoda (18. September 2008)

Hmm, wie komm ich auf mein Konto ? ODer muss ich erstmal keine CC eingeben ? DAs waaere ja mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonnst gefaellts mir gut..Schade is das Intro so ruppig zensiert..Naja..


----------



## Crunky (18. September 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit einem Gruß von meinem Chef wollen wir hier in Zukunft eure Fragen zu allen europäischen Belangen von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning sammeln und beantworten. Aber lest selbst:




lach kann GOA sich keine eigenes Fourm leisten ? oder bist ein Fan Mitarbeiter löl ^^

Und dann der Spruch von meinen Chef lach man einfach nur Peinlich  an deiner stelle würde ich mal dein Profil mal anständig ausfüllen bist jetzt bist für mich Fake lol  kann mir auch LOGO rein machen TEAM GOA lol  bist überhaupt autorisiert von ? GOA


----------



## Terratec (18. September 2008)

Crunky schrieb:


> lach kann GOA sich keine eigenes Fourm leisten ? oder bist ein Fan Mitarbeiter löl ^^
> 
> Und dann der Spruch von meinen Chef lach man einfach nur Peinlich  an deiner stelle würde ich mal dein Profil mal anständig ausfüllen bist jetzt bist für mich Fake lol  kann mir auch LOGO rein machen TEAM GOA lol  bist überhaupt autorisiert von ? GOA


Ähm, er IST das Original. Ihn gibt es mit GENAU dem Namen auch in vielen anderen Foren, aber wenn du auch mir nicht glaubst, kannst du gerne die Mods/Admins fragen, die werden es dir bestätigen.


----------



## HGVermillion (19. September 2008)

Favorit schrieb:


> Wie oder wo bekomm ich nen Buddy/Test/Trial-Key für WAR?


Warten, einfach warten, im moment ist das wie in jedem anderen Online Spiel bisher, erstmal werden die Fehler ausgebügelt, und wenn alles stabil läuft dann gibts Keys zum ausprobieren.


----------



## Arkasi (20. September 2008)

xX-BLAKK-Xx schrieb:


> Hi,
> seit gestern probiere ich mich auf der Warhammer Seite anzumelden und hab folgendes Problem:
> Ich gebe meine Daten ein bis zu Seite 3 (Kontoerstellung) und alles läuft gut!Unten noch die Zeichen eingegeben und ich komme auf Seite 4 (Zusammenfassung).Dann klicke ich "WEITER" an und ich werd auf Seite 3 zurückgeworfen mit dem Hinweis das unten die Zeicheneingabe ungültig sei (Captcha ungültig)!
> Der Zahlencode ist richtig eingegeben!!
> ...



Ich habe das selbe Problem und bin ziemlich sauer, weil das Problem liegt defintiv am Formular und nicht an der falschen Codeeingabe. Interessant ist auch, dass sie momentan die "Passwort vergessen"-Option deaktiviert haben, sodass all jene Spieler, die bereits ein Konto haben (z.B. für den Newsletter), aber die Daten nicht mehr wissen, keine Chance haben zu spielen.

Für mich sieht das jedenfalls so aus, als ob hier die Spieleranzahl am 1. Wochenende künstlich verkleinert werden soll und das ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## Larison (20. September 2008)

Arkasi schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe Problem und bin ziemlich sauer, weil das Problem liegt defintiv am Formular und nicht an der falschen Codeeingabe. Interessant ist auch, dass sie momentan die "Passwort vergessen"-Option deaktiviert haben, sodass all jene Spieler, die bereits ein Konto haben (z.B. für den Newsletter), aber die Daten nicht mehr wissen, keine Chance haben zu spielen.
> 
> Für mich sieht das jedenfalls so aus, als ob hier die Spieleranzahl am 1. Wochenende künstlich verkleinert werden soll und das ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.



Da ich einen Freund auch neu registrieren will, weil die Meldung kommt "Authentifizierungsfehler"  Thread und ich vermute das seine erste Registrierung nicht richtig funktioniert hat, bin ich auf das gleiche Problem gestossen.

Das Formular nimmt alle Angaben an, was meine Vermutung von oben bestätigt denn sonst wäre der Login und/oder Nickname abgelehnt worden, und bei der Bestätigung kommt die Captcha Fehlermeldung.

Dabei ist das Bild eindeutig PHHPN.

Bitte, bitte GOA.
Bringt das bitte schnell in Ordnung.
Ich habe meinem Freund das Game zum Geburtstag geschenkt und nun geht mein Geschenk gerade den Bach runter.


Gruß
Lari


----------



## amaris01 (20. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist eine riesengroße Verarsche was hier mal wieder mit den Kunden abgezogen wird!
Die einzige richtige Antwort auf diese Abzocke ist das Spiel sofort wieder zurück zu schicken!
Ich kann das nur jedem ans Herz legen!!!
Tretet diesen Abzockern in den Arsch und schickt das Game zurück bzw. kauft es euch nicht!
Ich habe alle Games dieser Art seit wow angespielt und bei keinem war es so eine Verarsche wie hier!
Die Kohle zahlst du damit du Installieren darfst, die angeblich kostenlosen 30 Tage (was das schon für´ne verarsche ist... über 40€ find ich nicht kostenlos)
ticken seit der Bestätigung der Regestrierung, seit dem 18. also.
Ich habe noch nicht einmal den Patch laden können!
Weil der Patcher meine bestätigten Zugangsdaten nicht nimmt!
Login auf der Seite ist abgeschaltet, Passwortfunktion ist abgeschaltet... Man wird verarscht bzw. abgezogen!
Das auf die bestimmt 40-50 emails die seit drei Tagen schreibe nur drei oder vier Antworten von so einem jämmerlichen Bulkmailer gekommen sind muss ich eigentlich nicht noch sagen...

Fazit:
Mega Abzocke und Kundenverarsche, nicht kaufen bzw. zurück Schicken und weitersagen damit wir als Kunden endlich wieder ernst genommen werden!


----------



## Smithérs (20. September 2008)

amaris01 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist doch klar das es probleme gibt. wieso machst du es nicht so wie ich und wartest halt noch 2 wochen wenn dir das geld soviel wert ist?


----------



## amaris01 (20. September 2008)

Smithérs schrieb:


> Es ist doch klar das es probleme gibt. wieso machst du es nicht so wie ich und wartest halt noch 2 wochen wenn dir das geld soviel wert ist?



weil ich ein nicht so altkluges Männlein bin wie du... und warum Antwortest du überhaupt? Doch nur um uns allen deine Weisheit zu offenbaren?! Nerv nicht und meld dich wenn du etwas beizutragen hast!
Mal ganz davon abgesehen verstehe ich überhaupt nicht was das mit Geld zu tun hat... Wenn ich dir meine Kontonummer gebe, überweist du mir dann 50 €, weil du so erhaben über all dieses sinnlose Zeug wie eben Geld bist???

Man typen wie dich...


----------



## Vendetto (21. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich möchte bitte die Zahl der dummen Fragen um eine erweitern... also aufgepasst , hier kommt sie :
Bei mir laggt warhammer extreeeeeem... so extrem dass es nichtmehr spielbar ist, ich hatte einmal zwei stunden mittags erwischt wo es nicht der fall war und konnte mit eher kleineren laggs spielen. Ich habe folgendes ausprobiert:
Chars auf 3 verschiedenen servern erstellt, einmal war sogar meine Seite niedrig bevölkert... hat nichts gebracht.
Komisch ist, das ist das einzige spiel was so extrem laggt - ich kann CSS, WoW zocken und das ohne weitere probleme aber hier ist es sehr sehr heftig. Nun, was soll ich tun ? Liegt es an mir oder an den Warhammer Servern ?


----------



## amaris01 (21. September 2008)

Vendetto schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> ich möchte bitte die Zahl der dummen Fragen um eine erweitern... also aufgepasst , hier kommt sie :
> Bei mir laggt warhammer extreeeeeem... so extrem dass es nichtmehr spielbar ist, ich hatte einmal zwei stunden mittags erwischt wo es nicht der fall war und konnte mit eher kleineren laggs spielen. Ich habe folgendes ausprobiert:
> Chars auf 3 verschiedenen servern erstellt, einmal war sogar meine Seite niedrig bevölkert... hat nichts gebracht.
> Komisch ist, das ist das einzige spiel was so extrem laggt - ich kann CSS, WoW zocken und das ohne weitere probleme aber hier ist es sehr sehr heftig. Nun, was soll ich tun ? Liegt es an mir oder an den Warhammer Servern ?



Auf Montag warten und Spiel zurück schicken! Werde ich auch machen, da ich bis heute keinen Zugang zum SPiel erhalte! Es ist halt mal wieder eine riesen Verarsche. Weil die Server zu klein sind, wird niemand mehr auf die Server gelassen! Die die spielen können haben keine Performance - dafür wird Geld kassiert... absolute abzocke!!!
Zurück schicken Geld verlangen!


----------



## Vendetto (21. September 2008)

@ amaris
es ist also absolut normal dass die server so sehr laggen dass man gekickt wird oder garnicht richtig spielen kann ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derbinich (21. September 2008)

Hey ich hätte da mal ne Frage,
Ich hab mir am 18. WHO geholt, bin dann voll guter laune nach hause gegangen und mir das spiel installiert.
Dummerweise, scheine ich jedes mal wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe einen "art disconnect " zu haben, Sprich: Ich kann keine aktionen ( außer bewegung) ausführen, obwohl alle um mich drumrum i.was machen.
Außerdem schmeist mich das spiel alle 5 min wieder zur Charakterauswahl raus und fragt mich immer und immer und immer wieder ( also alle 5 min ) nach dem Lizenzendvertrag.( also runterscrollen, annehmen/ablehnen)
Also dachte ich hab hab einen Virus, und habe mein PC formatiert.
Mit neuer Hoffnung, bin ich dann nach 2 stunden eine neue Installation von WHO angegangen und habe wieder das selbe Problem.
Wobei nach so ungefähr 20 mal ( kein scherz ) , wenn ich das spiel frustriert aus und an geschmissen habe, funktioniert das spiel für ganze 30 lange minuten, wenn überhaupt.
Ich weis echt nicht was los ist, ich habe alle nötigen driver, alle komponenten ( directX usw).
Und mein PC erfüllt die Systemanforderungen bei weitem.
Auch mein internet is jetzt nich so schlecht das ich da keine verbindung aufbauen könnte oder so (dsl 2000).

währe echt nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet bevor ich Amoklaufe oder ähnliches

MFG  Derbinich


----------



## amaris01 (21. September 2008)

Derbinich schrieb:


> Hey ich hätte da mal ne Frage,
> Ich hab mir am 18. WHO geholt, bin dann voll guter laune nach hause gegangen und mir das spiel installiert.
> Dummerweise, scheine ich jedes mal wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe einen "art disconnect " zu haben, Sprich: Ich kann keine aktionen ( außer bewegung) ausführen, obwohl alle um mich drumrum i.was machen.
> Außerdem schmeist mich das spiel alle 5 min wieder zur Charakterauswahl raus und fragt mich immer und immer und immer wieder ( also alle 5 min ) nach dem Lizenzendvertrag.( also runterscrollen, annehmen/ablehnen)
> ...




Tja ich kann es leider nur wiederholen!
Spiel zurück schicken und Geld verlangen. Ggf. kann man sich ja in vier Wochen wieder ne Version kaufen. (die ist dann vielleicht schon billiger, weil der Publisher auf das Konsumerverhalten reagieren muss)

Es gibt Kunden die können spielen, es gibt aber eine enorm große Anzahl von Kunden die einfach nur abgezogen worden sind. Das übrigens aus meiner Sicht mit voller Absicht!
Die Server sind einfach zu schwach und das Supportteam existiert aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nicht!
Sondern ist ganz bewußt in die Foren der Community ausgelagert worden. 
Ein Forum existiert auf der war-seite ja auch nicht!

Dafür wurden genug Versionen in den Handel gegeben um sofort ne Stange Geld zu verdienen. So lange die Kunden die seit 4 Tagen nicht spielen können ihr Geld nich zurück verlangen wird sich nix ändern. Die 30 Tage werden verstreichen und im besten Fall gibt es ein paar Spieltage erstattet.

Das ist quasi ein zinsfreier Kredit den man als Kunde gewährt! Da man mich niht gefragt hat ob ich möchte fühle ich mich abgezockt!

@vendetto: nee normal ist das nicht ;-) aber du wirst damit leben müssen erstmal nicht spielen zu können! Du kommst ja zumindest ins Spiel :-) Das sollte erstmal genug sein du hast ja schließlich nur 40 € gezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich kann es nur wiederholen, nur der Druck der Kunden ändert etwas und nur durch entzug der Zahlung kann man Druck aufbauen. Es wurde ja selbst am Forum gespart!


----------



## Larison (21. September 2008)

Derbinich schrieb:


> Hey ich hätte da mal ne Frage,
> Ich hab mir am 18. WHO geholt, bin dann voll guter laune nach hause gegangen und mir das spiel installiert.
> Dummerweise, scheine ich jedes mal wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe einen "art disconnect " zu haben, Sprich: Ich kann keine aktionen ( außer bewegung) ausführen, obwohl alle um mich drumrum i.was machen.
> Außerdem schmeist mich das spiel alle 5 min wieder zur Charakterauswahl raus und fragt mich immer und immer und immer wieder ( also alle 5 min ) nach dem Lizenzendvertrag.( also runterscrollen, annehmen/ablehnen)



Genau das selbe passiert bei einem Freund von mir auch.

Er ist kommt ins Spiel und es  sind andere Spieler zu sehen.
Aber es ist keine Interaktion mit der Umgebung möglich (Chat, NPC sind nicht zu sehen).
Und nach kurzer Zeit wird er wieder auf den Char Auswahl Bildschirm zurück gebracht und muss diese §%$&$ EULA bestätigen.

WOW läuft auf dem PC seit Jahren. 

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Derbinich (21. September 2008)

amaris01 schrieb:


> Tja ich kann es leider nur wiederholen!
> Spiel zurück schicken und Geld verlangen. Ggf. kann man sich ja in vier Wochen wieder ne Version kaufen. (die ist dann vielleicht schon billiger, weil der Publisher auf das Konsumerverhalten reagieren muss)
> 
> Es gibt Kunden die können spielen, es gibt aber eine enorm große Anzahl von Kunden die einfach nur abgezogen worden sind. Das übrigens aus meiner Sicht mit voller Absicht!
> ...








was meinst du mit "Ggf. kann man sich ja in vier Wochen wieder ne Version kaufen" , kommt in 4 wochen ein neues WHO raus?
Naja ich finds auch scheise, mein code funktioniert ja wenigstens , ich versuchma ob das spiel funktioniert wenn ich mir die internet version runterlade und installiere, wenn nicht, dann bring ich spiel zurück, schon ziemlich verarsche.


----------



## Derbinich (21. September 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit einem Gruß von meinem Chef wollen wir hier in Zukunft eure Fragen zu allen europäischen Belangen von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning sammeln und beantworten. Aber lest selbst:




Was heist bitteschön stellt fragen an eure Moderatoren.
Es gibt nichma en öffentliches deutsches Forum auf der Hauptseite von WHO.
Wir müssen hier über buffed.de kommunizieren, das is lächerlich


----------



## Pairo. (21. September 2008)

Hallöchen,
ich weiss nich ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber ich hab antwortmäßig nichts rausgefunden im netz....
Ich kann mein WAR auf der Website nicht registrieren, ich hab mir n account erstellt und will für den jetzt meinen product key da eingeben auf der war-europe.com page, aber da gibs keinen bestätigungsbutten oder was in der richtung ! Ich kann also mein account login und password und meinen key halt eingeben in die felder aber es gibt nirgendwo nen button wo ich dann das ganze abschicken kann... hat wer infos für mich ??
mfg pairo


----------



## Taoru (21. September 2008)

Pairo. schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> ich weiss nich ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber ich hab antwortmäßig nichts rausgefunden im netz....
> Ich kann mein WAR auf der Website nicht registrieren, ich hab mir n account erstellt und will für den jetzt meinen product key da eingeben auf der war-europe.com page, aber da gibs keinen bestätigungsbutten oder was in der richtung ! Ich kann also mein account login und password und meinen key halt eingeben in die felder aber es gibt nirgendwo nen button wo ich dann das ganze abschicken kann... hat wer infos für mich ??
> mfg pairo


Öhm... Hast du vielleicht unten das Häkchen vergessen? *g*


----------



## Pairo. (22. September 2008)

nein hab ich nicht -.- ich kann scrollen und rumklicken wie ich will da is kein button ! weder bei firefox noch beim IE, netscape oder opera ! weder bei 800x600, 1024x768 oder 1280x1024 !


----------



## -=ACC=-Gunman (22. September 2008)

Pairo. schrieb:


> nein hab ich nicht -.- ich kann scrollen und rumklicken wie ich will da is kein button ! weder bei firefox noch beim IE, netscape oder opera ! weder bei 800x600, 1024x768 oder 1280x1024 !



schau nochma genau hin da is so ein kleines kästchen da musste nen haken machen benutze selbst IE und habe gerade am rechner von nem freund sein spiel registriert ging tadellos.

gruss gunny


----------



## Pairo. (22. September 2008)

das kästchen ist da aber da kann ich n haken setzten und wegmachen wie ich lustig bin den lieben langen tag... passiert ja doch nüscht


----------



## Derbinich (22. September 2008)

Pairo. schrieb:


> das kästchen ist da aber da kann ich n haken setzten und wegmachen wie ich lustig bin den lieben langen tag... passiert ja doch nüscht




Und ein weiterer kann nich spielen, ich glaube die ham so nach auswahl prinziep die software und codes verteilt, jeder 1. Code und jede 1. software funktionieren, und der 2. code und die 2. software nich.
Aber geld hamse von beiden gekriegt,.Wenn das ma nich klug.ist


----------



## GrafvonRotz (22. September 2008)

Amaris du solltest wirklich dankbar sein das Foren anonym sind.

Was du machst ist Rufmord.

Ein paar Kumpels von mir sind am Releasetag zu Warhammer zugestossen und konnten problemlos Account erstellen und loslegen. Die Performance ist auch in Ordnung wenn man online ist.

Deine Aussagen sind schlichtweg gelogen und - was viel schlimmer ist - du lügst augenscheinlich bewusst den deine Aussagen lassen sich in 5 Minuten wiederlegen sofern man das Spiel erworben hat

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Seit kurzem bekomme ich im Gruppeninterface keine Spieler mehr angezeigt sondern nur noch ihre Buff/Debuffleiste. Reloadui hat nichts gebracht. Bei PQ ist das ziemlich nervtötend.


----------



## Derbinich (22. September 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Amaris du solltest wirklich dankbar sein das Foren anonym sind.
> 
> Was du machst ist Rufmord.
> 
> ...




Toll für deine Kollegen, Von den 1200 SChülern die mein Gymnasium hat, haben sich bestimmt 150 oder so das spiel geholt, ca 10 von denen sind in meiner Klasse, und alle haben das selbe und/oder andere Probleme, wobei fast alle neuen PC haben.

Man kann es NICHT wiederlegen wenn man sich das spiel holt.
Software is fürn ARSCH


----------



## Fantalorius (22. September 2008)

Als ich mich eben bei Warhammer eingeloggt habe musste ich feststellen das meine 2 Chars die ich am WE Hochgespielt hab irgendwie weg sind. Einfach so Oo Nicht mehr da.

Weiß einer ob da irgendwie n Fehler von Warhammer ist? Support habe ich schon geschrieben aba seit ner stunde keine Antwort :S


----------



## Derbinich (22. September 2008)

Fantalorius schrieb:


> Als ich mich eben bei Warhammer eingeloggt habe musste ich feststellen das meine 2 Chars die ich am WE Hochgespielt hab irgendwie weg sind. Einfach so Oo Nicht mehr da.
> 
> Weiß einer ob da irgendwie n Fehler von Warhammer ist? Support habe ich schon geschrieben aba seit ner stunde keine Antwort :S




wird ja immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolfgar (22. September 2008)

Derbinich schrieb:


> Toll für deine Kollegen, Von den 1200 SChülern die mein Gymnasium hat, haben sich bestimmt 150 oder so das spiel geholt, ca 10 von denen sind in meiner Klasse, und alle haben das selbe und/oder andere Probleme, wobei fast alle neuen PC haben.
> 
> Man kann es NICHT wiederlegen wenn man sich das spiel holt.
> Software is fürn ARSCH



Hmmm also ich kann mich net beklagen spiele mit einem Mittelklasse rechner mit 2 GB Ram nen 4200 Dual Core Prozessor und ner G-Force 7900 GTX nachdem alle Treiber Aktuallisiert waren Gings einwandfrei ;O)

Ps.: wenns mal wieder ruckelt und gar nix Hilft : einfach mal nen neuen rechner Kaufen. Nach Spätestens 4-5 Jahren schafft kein rechner mehr die neusten Spiele einwandfrei abzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derbinich (22. September 2008)

wolfgar schrieb:


> Hmmm also ich kann mich net beklagen spiele mit einem Mittelklasse rechner mit 2 GB Ram nen 4200 Dual Core Prozessor und ner G-Force 7900 GTX nachdem alle Treiber Aktuallisiert waren Gings einwandfrei ;O)
> 
> Ps.: wenns mal wieder ruckelt und gar nix Hilft : einfach mal nen neuen rechner Kaufen. Nach Spätestens 4-5 Jahren schafft kein rechner mehr die neusten Spiele einwandfrei abzuspielen
> 
> ...




Es geht ja nicht ums ruckeln, es geht um die software, die is nunmal im arsch.
Ich habe mein Pc zur selben Zeit und beim selben anbieter wie mein freund gekauft, unser pc is selbst zusammengestellt auf deri-seite und komplett baugleich, nur seine grafikkrate isn tick schlecter, und bei ihm funktionierts auch einwandfrei... also kanns nur an der software liegen.

( Pc schon Formatiert und spiel neu installiert usw... geht einfach nich )


----------



## Enos (22. September 2008)

Hey Leute..Wollte auch mit WAR anfangen.Wollt mal wissen Wieviele Deutsche Server es gibt.und wieviele da drauf Zocken?!





Wie läuft das mit den Items ab.

Sammel ich meine Ehre und kaufe sie mir dann oder wie genau macht man das?!

Und Die Aktionshäuser lohnt es sich da was zu verkaufen?!

Das wars erstmal glaub ich :-)


----------



## HGVermillion (22. September 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Hey Leute..Wollte auch mit WAR anfangen.Wollt mal wissen Wieviele Deutsche Server es gibt.und wieviele da drauf Zocken?!


Keine ahnung, genaue zahlen gibs noch nicht, und die Menge hab ich mir nicht gemerkt 




Enos schrieb:


> Wie läuft das mit den Items ab.


Items sind nicht so übermächtig wie in WoW, eigentlich sind sie hauptsächlich für den Style zuständig



Enos schrieb:


> Sammel ich meine Ehre und kaufe sie mir dann oder wie genau macht man das?!


Du sammelst keine Ehre sondern steigerst deinen RvR Rang und kannst dir dann bei den Warcamps/Festungen Rüstung und Waffen kaufen, aber die Items droppen auch und man bekommt sie durch Quests.



Enos schrieb:


> Und Die Aktionshäuser lohnt es sich da was zu verkaufen?!
> 
> Das wars erstmal glaub ich :-)


Lohnen tut sich es nur wenn du leute auf dem Server hast die auch dort einkaufen.


----------



## Enos (22. September 2008)

Jo Zulang wow gezockt^^

Na das mit dem Items hört sich doch mal Prima an :-)


Aso welcher deutscher Server ist den zu Empfehlen?!

Und welche Fan seite ist die Größte zu WAR?


----------



## HGVermillion (22. September 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt Erengard oder Helmgard sage erschlägt mich die halbe Comm, am besten du loggst dich mal morgen abend so gegen 6-8 ein, und guckst dir die Serverliste an, wo zahlen dahintersehen dort ist eine Warteschlange, und je länger sie ist deso länger wirdst du an den Tagen wohl warten müssen bis du reinkommst das kann schonmal ca 1 Stunde dauern.


----------



## Enos (22. September 2008)

Jo wartezeit ist kein Problem..Möcht auch nicht auf nen Leeren Server zocken..Wo ich ewig vielleicht warten müss bis was geht :-)

Ahja wollt gern so ne Art Jäger Zocken Bloss weiss nicht..Welcher besser ist bei der Ordnung oder der Zerstörung ?!

Und welche sind genau Jäger Klassen?

Weißer Löwe und Squig-Treiber nur oder?

Vielleicht kann da wer nen Tip geben :-)


----------



## HGVermillion (23. September 2008)

Das sind die Petklassen, der Squigtreiber ist das was einem Jäger am änlichsten kommt, Bogen und Pet, der Weiße Löwe ist ein Nahkämpfer mit Pet, und verdammt selten wenn ich das mal so sagen darf.
Der Fernkämpfer auf Ordnungsseite ist der Schattenkrieger, der ist halt ein purer Bogenschütze.


----------



## Leoncore (23. September 2008)

Ich hätte mal ne dumme Frage. Wenn man Bugs meldet, kann man dies auch auf deutsch tun oder auf englisch? Weiß leider nicht wie das mit dem System abläuft, ob die Sachen erst an einen deutschen GM weitergeleitet werden oder ob das direkt an die Entwickler geht. Ich habe bisher immer alle Sachen im englischen gepostet.


----------



## HGVermillion (23. September 2008)

Solange es nichts anderes heist würde ich auf Deutsch machen, wäre auch irgendwie eine schlechte Idee für die deutschen Server Englische GMs ranzusetzen und der Comm nix zu sagen, aber mach dich auf was gefasst für jeden Bug den du meldest bekommst du eine Dankesmail ^^


----------



## Slaargh (23. September 2008)

Ich finde es absolut klasse das Du, Vermillion, hier die ganzen Fragen beantwortest. Was ich allerdings reichlich peinlich und unverschämt finde ist das die GOA-Jungs sich hier garnicht mehr blicken lassen. Erstellen einen Thread für Fragen und Antworten und nun? Fragen gibt es ohne Ende aber die Antworten darf man sich selber häkeln? Ganz großes Tennis. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunstwolke (24. September 2008)

Ja, wo sind hier die Leute von GOA? Wo ist die viel versprochene Customer-Relation?

Warum haben wir immer noch diese grottenschlechte war-europe.com Page anstelle von was vergleichbaren mit der US Seite?


----------



## HGVermillion (24. September 2008)

Ich glaube die sind vollauf damit beschäftigt die Putzfrau davon abzuhalten beim Reinigen der Server den Stecker zu ziehen. ^^


----------



## Slaargh (24. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich glaube die sind vollauf damit beschäftigt die Putzfrau davon abzuhalten beim Reinigen der Server den Stecker zu ziehen. ^^



Dafür gibt es den Hausmeister. Community-Manager haben andere Aufgaben. Die beiden könnten wenigstens mal verraten in welchem Forum sie ihrer Aufgabe nachkommen, dann stellt man halt dort seine Fragen. So im Regen stehen gelassen zu werden ist unschön. Oder wenigstens ein Lebenszeichen da lassen... irgendwas.


----------



## jukan6 (24. September 2008)

jutn tach ich suche und suche schon seid gestern abend in foren nach ner antwort für mein problem und ich kenn mich absolut nicht aus aber keiner beschreibt ein problem wie ich es hab ich leg ma los    hab das spiel installiert und geh dann auf die seite war-europe.com um mir nen akkount zu erstellen aber da ist nichts nur n link zu adobe und den amerikanischen und asiatischen seiten von warhammer ansonsten nur ne schwarze seite hab sogar schon versucht auf der ami-seite meinen akkount zu erstellen aber da will er meinen cd-key nicht haben bitte helft mir denn ich muss echt ma sagen das es echt scheiße ist das für leute die keine ahnung von pcs haben auch noch sohne probleme beim installiern von spielen die auch nicht schlecht geld kosten bewältigen müssen und ich will endlich mal ein andres onlinespiel zocken als wow 

vielen dank im vorraus für jeden der mir hier helfen kann



p.s. ich will meine minis endlich mal animiert sehen  WAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (24. September 2008)

Wer denkt er finde bei GOA einen so guten Support wie bei WoW dann viel Spaß.
Es kann nur besser werden wenn man an DAoC denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis jetzt ist mit der Support in WAR nur gut aufgefallen, die GM´s tuen bestimmt was sie können bei dieser Ticket-Flut.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. September 2008)

Geht ja auch nicht um die GMs, die machen ihre Arbeit schon, nur lassen sich Sterntaler und konsorten kaum blicken, wenn irgendwo die Server runtergefahren werden muss, kommt Sternie mit meldung bei Onlinewelten, Gamona ect, nur bei dürfen wir dann die Links zu diesen Meldungen posten.


----------



## Centralinho (24. September 2008)

jukan6 schrieb:


> jutn tach ich suche und suche schon seid gestern abend in foren nach ner antwort für mein problem und ich kenn mich absolut nicht aus aber keiner beschreibt ein problem wie ich es hab ich leg ma los    hab das spiel installiert und geh dann auf die seite war-europe.com um mir nen akkount zu erstellen aber da ist nichts nur n link zu adobe und den amerikanischen und asiatischen seiten von warhammer ansonsten nur ne schwarze seite hab sogar schon versucht auf der ami-seite meinen akkount zu erstellen aber da will er meinen cd-key nicht haben bitte helft mir denn ich muss echt ma sagen das es echt scheiße ist das für leute die keine ahnung von pcs haben auch noch sohne probleme beim installiern von spielen die auch nicht schlecht geld kosten bewältigen müssen und ich will endlich mal ein andres onlinespiel zocken als wow
> 
> vielen dank im vorraus für jeden der mir hier helfen kann
> 
> ...


Zuallererst: Satzzeichen helfen!

Kann es eventuell sein, dass Du bei dem Aufruf der warhammer- Seite das "www." (ohne ") vergessen hast?


----------



## qgi (24. September 2008)

jukan6 schrieb:


> jutn tach ich suche und suche schon seid gestern abend in foren nach ner antwort für mein problem und ich kenn mich absolut nicht aus aber keiner beschreibt ein problem wie ich es hab ich leg ma los    hab das spiel installiert und geh dann auf die seite war-europe.com um mir nen akkount zu erstellen aber da ist nichts nur n link zu adobe und den amerikanischen und asiatischen seiten von warhammer ansonsten nur ne schwarze seite hab sogar schon versucht auf der ami-seite meinen akkount zu erstellen aber da will er meinen cd-key nicht haben bitte helft mir denn ich muss echt ma sagen das es echt scheiße ist das für leute die keine ahnung von pcs haben auch noch sohne probleme beim installiern von spielen die auch nicht schlecht geld kosten bewältigen müssen und ich will endlich mal ein andres onlinespiel zocken als wow
> 
> vielen dank im vorraus für jeden der mir hier helfen kann
> 
> ...



Die Seite ist rein Flash basiert. Deswegen der Link zu Adobe! Installier das neueste Flash Plug-In!


----------



## HGVermillion (24. September 2008)

Ihr wisst schon das die größe des Hirns entgegengesetzt zum Quote ist, ^^ ist zwar nur spassig gemeint aber ihr müsst doch nicht gleich nen Fullqoute draus machen, 2x


----------



## jukan6 (24. September 2008)

Centralinho schrieb:


> Zuallererst: Satzzeichen helfen!
> 
> Kann es eventuell sein, dass Du bei dem Aufruf der warhammer- Seite das "www." (ohne ") vergessen hast?




wow ich hab um hilfe gebeten und was kommt irgend nen typ der einen auf streber macht danke für gar nichts das es www.war-europe.com heißt wusste ich schon man wird nach der installation des spiels ja dierekt dorthin geschickt clever und die satzzeichen helfen auch nicht bei beantwortung meiner fragen 

und den plug in für den flash-player hab ich auch installiert aber auf der seite tut sich trotzdem nichts muss icgh vielleicht noch irgendwas einstellen


----------



## katchoo (25. September 2008)

da das hier der "offizielle" FAQ Thread zu seien scheint:

wo ist denn das offizielle Warhammer Forum?


----------



## Tassterloster (25. September 2008)

hab mal ne Frage und zwar kann man sich die Version für War von der War Seite laden und online Abo kaufen oder muss ich mir das Spiel im Laden kaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qgi (25. September 2008)

Tassterloster schrieb:


> hab mal ne Frage und zwar kann man sich die Version für War von der War Seite laden und online Abo kaufen oder muss ich mir das Spiel im Laden kaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei wow-europe glaub ich nicht. Du kannst das Spiel aber zum Beispiel im EA-Store kaufen (wobei ich ehrlich gesagt in den Laden gehen würde, bei ca. 8 GB...)


----------



## Carthos (25. September 2008)

Ab wann kann man denn sein Abo festlegen? Bei mir ist diese Schaltfläche grau und es befindet sich ein grünes "Licht" daneben. Aber anklicken kann ich nichts. Ist das noch gesperrt bis zum Ende der einmonatigen Gratisspielzeit, oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Tassterloster (25. September 2008)

Ok Thx @qgi werds mal probieren


----------



## Warlock_Killer91 (25. September 2008)

Ich würde eher gerne mal wissen wie lange man noch auf die fehlenden Karrieren warten muss.
Da ich zurzeit nur noch warte das der Schwarze Gardist spielbar ist.

Würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## schmand (25. September 2008)

Frage 1:

Werden Datenbankinformationen (Gilden, Spieler etc.), genau wie in DAoC in Form von XML Dateien zur Verfügung gestellt ?
Wenn ja, wie ist da gegebenenfalls der Stand ?

Frage 2:
Gibt es eine Dokumentation/Referenz zu den Verfügbaren Klassen/Objekten/Funktion(etc...) , die einem im luascript zur Verfügung stehen? Wenn nein, ist sowas im Plan ?


----------



## Derbinich (26. September 2008)

jukan6 schrieb:


> wow ich hab um hilfe gebeten und was kommt irgend nen typ der einen auf streber macht danke für gar nichts das es www.war-europe.com heißt wusste ich schon man wird nach der installation des spiels ja dierekt dorthin geschickt clever und die satzzeichen helfen auch nicht bei beantwortung meiner fragen
> 
> und den plug in für den flash-player hab ich auch installiert aber auf der seite tut sich trotzdem nichts muss icgh vielleicht noch irgendwas einstellen




Ich weis ja nich was du benutzt ( also E-explorer oder Mozzilla usw) aber manchma isses so das der flshplayer zb auf dem firefox installiert ist( also funktioniert) und auf dem e-explorer nicht ( also funktioniert nicht). Oder eben genau andersrum , das er aufm explorer drauf ist , aber nicht auf firefox installiert ist. musst also mal mit beiden ausprobieren...

so würd ichs interpretieren, hab da auch ne viertelstunde versucht rauszufinden was nicht funktioniert, bis ich gemerkt habe das der flashplayer nur auf einem webbrowser installiert war.

Wenns nich ist, weis ich auch nich weiter.

MFG


----------



## Asses (26. September 2008)

mal eben ne kleine frage ..ich hab schon die sufu benutzt aber da find ich nciht wirklich was .. oder ich habs übersehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwar wo kann ich den code für die bonus spielgegenstände eingeben ? 

Gruß


----------



## HGVermillion (26. September 2008)

Warlock_Killer91 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher gerne mal wissen wie lange man noch auf die fehlenden Karrieren warten muss.
> Da ich zurzeit nur noch warte das der Schwarze Gardist spielbar ist.
> 
> Würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen.


Keine Ahnung, das kann nächste Woche sein, nächsten Monat, nächstes Jahr? Leider leider haben wir dazu noch keine genauen Infos



schmand schrieb:


> Frage 1:
> 
> Werden Datenbankinformationen (Gilden, Spieler etc.), genau wie in DAoC in Form von XML Dateien zur Verfügung gestellt ?
> Wenn ja, wie ist da gegebenenfalls der Stand ?
> ...


Äh, keine ahnung im moment kenne ich nur den Curse client, aber vll kannst ja mal ingame einen GM fragen. Und zu 2 hab ich auch keine ahnung, wofür bräuchtest du das eigentlich?



Asses schrieb:


> mal eben ne kleine frage ..ich hab schon die sufu benutzt aber da find ich nciht wirklich was .. oder ich habs übersehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de


----------



## Asses (26. September 2008)

danke


----------



## schmand (26. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> *Frage 1:
> 
> Werden Datenbankinformationen (Gilden, Spieler etc.), genau wie in DAoC in Form von XML Dateien zur Verfügung gestellt ?
> Wenn ja, wie ist da gegebenenfalls der Stand ?
> ...



1. Was hat es mit Curse zu tun ? Was meinst du ? Ich glaube du hast mich nicht verstanden...
2. Wenn du nicht weist, wofür man es braucht, bzw. was das ist, dann kannst du die Frage auch nicht beantworten.

Antwortet GOA hier überhaupt noch ?


----------



## Larison (26. September 2008)

schmand schrieb:


> Frage 1:
> 
> Werden Datenbankinformationen (Gilden, Spieler etc.), genau wie in DAoC in Form von XML Dateien zur Verfügung gestellt ?
> Wenn ja, wie ist da gegebenenfalls der Stand ?
> ...



Ein ziemlich gute Übersicht findet man hier.
Die benutze ich für die Addon Programmierung.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## schmand (27. September 2008)

danke und weißt du etwas bezüglich XML-Datenbankinformationen ?


----------



## Shadow80 (29. September 2008)

@ GOA:

1. Wann hört man denn wieder mal was von euch hier im Thread?

2. WAs wird bezüglich der Warteschlangen auf den Headstart Servern gemacht? Mittlerweile habe ich jeden Abend so zwischen 280 und 400 und muss immer 25-40 Minuten warten. Das kann doch kein permanenter Zustand sein oder? Meld sich doch mal bitte jemand zum Thema und lasst und wissen ob sich daran was ändern soll?

Cheers


----------



## Sledge Hammer (30. September 2008)

Shadow80 schrieb:


> @ GOA:
> 
> 1. Wann hört man denn wieder mal was von euch hier im Thread?
> 
> ...



Hat da wer das Clonen verpasst?


----------



## Shadow80 (30. September 2008)

Sledge schrieb:


> Hat da wer das Clonen verpasst?



-.- jo klar..... ne natürlich nicht.... aber die Clonserver sind mehr als leer... keine BGs nichts .... ausserdem lass ich meine Gilde doch nicht zurück....

Ich rede nicht von Clonservern sondern für Besserung von aktiven Server wie Erengrad! Kann doch nicht sein das es permanent so bleibt. Erhöht einfach das Limit ...*grml*

So qualifizierte Kommentare kann man sich echt sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Slaargh (30. September 2008)

Ausserdem wurden die Core-Server auf Open-RvR geklont, und wer hat darauf schon Böcke.Die meißten sind aus guten Gründen NICHT auf Open-RvR Server gegangen. Auf Plattenbauniveau haben die wenigsten Lust.


----------



## grimrott (1. Oktober 2008)

Shadow80 schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von Clonservern sondern für Besserung von aktiven Server wie Erengrad! Kann doch nicht sein das es permanent so bleibt. Erhöht einfach das Limit ...*grml*
> 
> So qualifizierte Kommentare kann man sich echt sparen
> 
> ...



Ja klar.. mal eben das Limit erhöhen! Mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass die Server am Limit SIND?! Dein Kommentar war ja mal sowas von durchdacht, Junge!

Aber nein.. du hast recht.. das ist noch LANGE nicht das Limit der Server und GOA hält die absichtlich klein um die Spieler zu ärgern! Echt mal.. da fällt mir NICHTS MEHR EIN!


----------



## Shadow80 (1. Oktober 2008)

grimrott schrieb:


> Ja klar.. mal eben das Limit erhöhen! Mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass die Server am Limit SIND?! Dein Kommentar war ja mal sowas von durchdacht, Junge!
> 
> Aber nein.. du hast recht.. das ist noch LANGE nicht das Limit der Server und GOA hält die absichtlich klein um die Spieler zu ärgern! Echt mal.. da fällt mir NICHTS MEHR EIN!



Arbeitest du für GOA oder Mythic? Ne also.... ich wollte diesbezüglich ein statement von GOA. Wenn die Server wirklich am Limit sind, jo haben wir halt Pech gehabt! Aber so na ja... Ausserdem hab ich auch nicht gesagt das irgend was absicht oder ähnliches ist, weder das die Server nicht am Limit sind (was ich nicht weiß und du auch nicht) ich habe lediglich nach einen Statement und Besserung gefragt..... GOA sagte mal das sie je Server immer auf Balance der Fraktionen warten bevor Sie das Limit erhöhen und davon geh ich bei Erengrad auch aus, weil Chaos mal ordentlich in der Überzahl ist!

Was du alles in eine Antwort rein interpretierst..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da fällt mir nichts mehr ein -.-
Aber bekanntlich hören / lesen viele Mensche ja das was SIE lesen oder hören wollen..... daher HF, GL BaBa *lol*


----------



## deccpqcc (1. Oktober 2008)

wer auch nur einen funken ahnung von mmorpg hat der weiss das kaum ein spieler sich mal eben so von der community auf seinem server verabschiedet und komplette gilden schon gar nicht.
insofern ist das ganze clonen nix weiter als eine schnapsidee um aktivität vorzugaukeln.
das einzige was etwas bringt ist hardware-ausbau und zwar massiv.


----------



## schmand (1. Oktober 2008)

grimrott schrieb:


> Ja klar.. mal eben das Limit erhöhen! Mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass die Server am Limit SIND?! Dein Kommentar war ja mal sowas von durchdacht, Junge!



Mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass er die Frage aus einem guten Grund gestellt hat ? Dein Kommentar zeugt davon, dass du absolut keine Ahnung über den Verlauf der letzen Tage hast, ebenso wenig über die Ansagen seitens GOA. Wenn du nur ansatzweise gewusst hättest, würdest du hier nicht so ein Dünnschiss ablassen.



grimrott schrieb:


> Aber nein.. du hast recht.. das ist noch LANGE nicht das Limit der Server und GOA hält die absichtlich klein um die Spieler zu ärgern! Echt mal.. da fällt mir NICHTS MEHR EIN!



Ne, was soll dir da auch weiter einfallen? Damit einem etwas Sinnvolles einfällt, muss man sich ein wenig Informieren und die Informationen mit Denken und Urteilsvermögen kombinieren.


----------



## Shadow80 (6. Oktober 2008)

Großes Problem bei den Weißen Löwen!:

Also ich habe die letzten 2 Tage intesiv mit dem Löwen gespielt und muss hier nochmal sagen, er ist fast unspielbar geworden. spätestens alle 3-5 Minuten verschwindet der Löwe einfach, hängt wo fest und macht nichts mehr, knurrt nen toten Mob an und läuft nicht mehr, hängt in der dreier Schlaganimation fest oder ähnliches. Ich mußte noch nie so oft meine Löwen wegschicken und neu rufen wie in den letzten Tagen. Desweiteren habe ich zuvor noch nie so viele Weiße Löwen ohne Pets rumlaufen sehen als in den letzten Tagen.


@GOA : hier ist dringender Handlungsbedarf. Weil so macht der Löwe echt kein Spaß!

Cheers


----------



## Ichweissnichts (6. Oktober 2008)

Kann man irgendwie den Schimpfwortfilter deaktivieren?

Habe eine entsprechende Funktion irgendwie (noch) nicht gefunden. Eigentlich spricht nichts gegen einen solchen Filter, aber wenn NPCs zensiert werden, weil sie "Marschieren" sagen, dann wirkt das doch etwas seltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (6. Oktober 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwie den Schimpfwortfilter deaktivieren?
> 
> Habe eine entsprechende Funktion irgendwie (noch) nicht gefunden. Eigentlich spricht nichts gegen einen solchen Filter, aber wenn NPCs zensiert werden, weil sie "Marschieren" sagen, dann wirkt das doch etwas seltsam
> 
> ...



doch bei den Einstellungen unter "Chat" gibts das Häckchen zum Schimpfwort-filter


----------



## Geige (6. Oktober 2008)

Shadow80 schrieb:


> Großes Problem bei den Weißen Löwen!:
> 
> Also ich habe die letzten 2 Tage intesiv mit dem Löwen gespielt und muss hier nochmal sagen, er ist fast unspielbar geworden. spätestens alle 3-5 Minuten verschwindet der Löwe einfach, hängt wo fest und macht nichts mehr, knurrt nen toten Mob an und läuft nicht mehr, hängt in der dreier Schlaganimation fest oder ähnliches. Ich mußte noch nie so oft meine Löwen wegschicken und neu rufen wie in den letzten Tagen. Desweiteren habe ich zuvor noch nie so viele Weiße Löwen ohne Pets rumlaufen sehen als in den letzten Tagen.
> 
> ...



stimme dem *absolut* zu!
falls das hier wirklich jem lessen sollte bitte unbedingt und so schnell wie
irgendwie möglich fixen!


----------



## fortuneNext (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde ja, das Chaoschicken ist eine gute Sache zum verhindern von Ganken, doch es raubt viel Spielinhalt und Spass. So wollte ich letztens mit meinem lvl 25er Erzamagier die CE-Quests nachholen, da ich diese zu dem Zeitpunkt vergessen hatte. Dazu wollte ich dann noch in Kapitel 2 meinen Einfluss vollmachen. Und das war einfach nervig - irgendwelche low lvl helfen rekrutieren, damit sie einem die Quests machen!
Auch beim späteren Vervollständigen des Wälzers stelle ich mir diese Sperre einfach als Spassverderbend vor.
Dort ist, so finde ich, Nachbesserungsbedarf. Wäre wohl besser, wenn der Chickenmode nur kommt, wenn man tatsächlich einen Spieler angreift - oder irgendwie sowas. Bisher ist der Mechanismus einfach ein Spassverderber, leider.


----------



## Shadow80 (7. Oktober 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, das Chaoschicken ist eine gute Sache zum verhindern von Ganken, doch es raubt viel Spielinhalt und Spass. So wollte ich letztens mit meinem lvl 25er Erzamagier die CE-Quests nachholen, da ich diese zu dem Zeitpunkt vergessen hatte. Dazu wollte ich dann noch in Kapitel 2 meinen Einfluss vollmachen. Und das war einfach nervig - irgendwelche low lvl helfen rekrutieren, damit sie einem die Quests machen!
> Auch beim späteren Vervollständigen des Wälzers stelle ich mir diese Sperre einfach als Spassverderbend vor.
> Dort ist, so finde ich, Nachbesserungsbedarf. Wäre wohl besser, wenn der Chickenmode nur kommt, wenn man tatsächlich einen Spieler angreift - oder irgendwie sowas. Bisher ist der Mechanismus einfach ein Spassverderber, leider.




Ich sehe es auch so das anstatt des Chicken man einfach im Rang degradiert werden sollte. Zurück auf das Level für die entsprechende Tier. D.h. Hp runter, Aktionspunkte runter, Taktislots und Taktiken runter und natürlich nur noch die Fähigkeiten nurtzbar welchem bei dem Level schon nutzbar waren. Somit bräuchte man später, a) nicht 1 millionen Twinks für die niedriegen Tiers und b) könnte man ohne probleme auch noch Quests die man übersehen hatte, nach ziehen und seinen Wälzer vervollständigen. So sollte das auch mit den Scenarien funktionieren, mir fehlt Nordwacht und Khaines Umarmung -.-


----------



## Shadow80 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ach nochwas:

@GOA: Fixed das Helmausblenden!

a) sieht man den Helm nach jedem Zonen wieder!

und viel schlimmer!

b) Das zählt ja nur für die eigene Anzeige! D.h. ich seh mein Helm nicht aber alle anderen sehen ihn! Was bringt mir das denn bitte? Die Augenbinde der CE (welche ich schon benutzt habe, und sie gefällt mir auch!) wird beim tragen eines Helmes über den Helm gebunden ! OMG sieht das kacke aus! Soll ich deswegen nun nie wieder nen Helm tragen?

Also bitte:

Helme ausblenden fixen zu permanenter Option ohne reset! und so programieren das dies für alle Spieler zu sehen ist und nicht nur für mich an meinem Rechner ! Wow, HDRO, EQ, EQ2, SWG etc etc etc alle hatten dieses feature und es funktionierte. Bitte zieht dies schnellst möglich nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte ja nur wenig Aufwand sein so ne lapalie zu fixen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CheerS


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (7. Oktober 2008)

Beim Umhang ausblenden ist das gleiche wie beim Helm. Hab das aber ganz leicht gelöst. Hab mir nen schicken Umhang besorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Helm wird das natürlich etwas schwieriger.


----------



## Seelentot (7. Oktober 2008)

Meine Frage:
Was ist mit denen wo der CD-Key immer noch NICHT funktioniert?
Wann können endlich alle spielen?
Der Support kümmert sich nen scheiß und schickt mir sogar auf neue Fragen einfach die alten Antworten aus vorherigen Mails...


----------



## Torben321 (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie kann ich in Game am besten nach einer Gilde suchen bzw. welcher Chat ist am geeignetsten?

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## arkorot (9. Oktober 2008)

hallo erstmal

ich steh schon seid tagen zwischen der entscheidung ob ich nun mit WAR anfange oder nicht.

vom spielerischen her sehe ich dort keine einwände.

das spiel scheint ja in sachen pvp viel her zu machen und auch im pve berreich sieht es sehr einladent aus...

mein einziger zweifelpunkt is der, dass ich leider in den BETA folgen nicht erkennen kann wie es mit den rüstungen steht.

eines der großen pluse die ich bei WOW immer fand ist die sache equip

es gibt so viele rüstungsteile und waffen, das der charakter einfach phenomenal individuell gestaltet werden kann.

dagegen spiele ich jedoch seid 2 jahren aktiv guild wars was diese vielzahl and rüstungen nicht bürgt, was mich auch schon viele male an die inaktivität getrieben hat.

nun ist die frage wohl eindeutich^^

wie sieht es den in WAR aus

ist es eher wow like oder gibt es vom aussehen er beschränkt oder charakterklassen gleiche rüstungen.

danke für die antwort

mfg

arkorot


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Oktober 2008)

arkorot schrieb:


> wie sieht es den in WAR aus
> 
> ist es eher wow like oder gibt es vom aussehen er beschränkt oder charakterklassen gleiche rüstungen.




http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63060

Immerhin können wir einfärben.


----------



## arkorot (9. Oktober 2008)

also wie jetz?

das equip ändert sich mit der stufe oder was?!?

versteh des jetz net so ganz XP


----------



## arkorot (11. Oktober 2008)

bitte antwortet doch :'(


----------



## HGVermillion (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich dachte wirklich der Thread wäre besser besucht und ein anderer macht das ausführlicher.

Im moment sieht es so aus das die meisten Rüstungsstücke sich optisch ähneln solange sie im selben lvlbereich liegen also von von 1-5, 6-10, 11-15, 16-20. Wie das bei den größeren Stufen aussieht weis ich noch nicht soweit bin ich noch nicht. Und du kannst die meisten Rüstungen die du bekommst einfärben, in einer Sekundär und einer Primärfarbe.

Dazu kommen noch die Trophäen, die man an bestimmten Rüstungsteilen anbringen kann, ich zb hab einen Schädel als Trohäe bekommen und hab leider noch keine Schulterstücke wo er drannpasst. Und am Gürtel ist es inzwischen auch eng geworden.


----------



## arkorot (11. Oktober 2008)

ok danke

naja  
dann werd ich wohl erstmal nicht mit war anfangen und schauen bis ijemand in meinem freundeskreis das spielt und es bei ihm mal probiere

danke für die info


----------



## MaxMad (13. Oktober 2008)

Verweis auf 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=69308

Ingame hab ich auch schon versucht etwas mitzuteilen. Leider ist mein Steno nicht gut genug, um auch nur 1 der Probleme in den Anzahl der Zeichen rüberzubringen.


----------



## Firefoot (13. Oktober 2008)

Leute ihr habt Probleme - ich kann seit Mittwoch net mehr spielen, weil die Österreichische Post es net schafft ein Paket aus England innerhalb von 21 Tagen zuzustellen....

Michael,

Frustriert


----------



## RAGY (13. Oktober 2008)

hi,
leute ich habe ein riesen problem !!!!!!!!!!!
ich komme nicht mehr über den patcher oder irgendwie ins spiel rein .
kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen 

gruß,
RAGY


----------



## Morgrom (13. Oktober 2008)

ich habe eine frage ich kann keine serverauswählen da er mir immer meldet dass mein konto auf einem anderen ist 
habe alle deutschen server ausprobiert und ich bekomme immer die selbe antwort


----------



## Shinar (14. Oktober 2008)

Wird auch GOA auf der offiziellen Seite einen Abschnitt erhalten, der den Patchnotes gewidmet ist (ähnlich wie Herald auf warhammeronline.com)?


----------



## Blah (16. Oktober 2008)

Wann wird endlich "Gehen", "Sitzen", Waffe und Kleidung wegstecken/verbergen (für andere Sichtbar) gemacht? Auch auf Stühle sitzen und so Zeugs. Also kurz gesagt, merh RP Features! Wann kommen die?
Kenne ein paar RPler die sonst auch schon bald aufhören wollen mit WAR, wenn das nicht endlich mal gefixt bzw implementiert wird.


----------



## Riao (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wie ist den der Ingame - Support gedrillt?

Ich habe bereits schon 2 Tickets zu dem gleichen Problem erstellt.
*Beide* Tickets wurden anscheinend *unbeantwortet *gelöscht.
Keine IG-Mail, kein Tell, keine Email.

Das ist wohl der schlimmste Support, den ich je erleben durfte, 
gleich nach dem Support von EA Store auf die Nachfrage wo mein WAR Key bleibt.

Ich hoffe ihr dreht nicht nur an den Performance Problem der Servern/ des Clients, 
sondern auch an den Performance Probleme eures Personals..

Eine Benachrichtigung in irgenteiner Art, auch wenn sie nicht das ist, was ich mir wünsche, ist doch das wenigste, was man tun kann.

Tut mir leid, dass ich das so formuliere, aber ich komme mir ziemlich vera... vor.


----------



## Magi999 (17. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir wer sagen, was geschieht, wenn ich das abeo nicht verlängere? Wird mein account sofort gelöscht oder wie lang existiert er weiter?


----------



## Lase04 (17. Oktober 2008)

ich versteh das ergentwie mit dem lvl nicht es gibt 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann mir das vllt einer erklären? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
noch ne frage dreht sich das alles nur um rvr oder is das so ähnlich wie bei wow? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lase04 (17. Oktober 2008)

Magi999 schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen, was geschieht, wenn ich das abeo nicht verlängere? Wird mein account sofort gelöscht oder wie lang existiert er weiter?


ich glaube eher nich de n es gibt ja auch viele die ne zeit lang nich spielen un dann wieder anfangen deshalb glaub ich nich das sie die direkt löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auserdem kannste den support anrufen die können die chars wierderherstellen
und ich glaube nicht das sie direkt den acc löschen nur weil du nicht diret den abo nicht verlängert


----------



## hardermaennchen (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
ich bin ganz neu hier im Forum.

Hab seit heute WAR und gleich ne Frage.

Irgendwie sind bei mir viele Texte (Questtexte oder bei der Beschreibung eines Gegenstandes) in fremder Sprache.
Das erschwert mir den Einstieg.

Es sind also teilweise Erklärungen in einer mir fremden Sprache. (könnte spanisch sein)
Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich das ändern kann?


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Oktober 2008)

hardermaennchen schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> ich bin ganz neu hier im Forum.
> 
> Hab seit heute WAR und gleich ne Frage.
> ...


als erstes würde ich mal /language 3 eintippen, und dann das spiel beenden und neu starten, dann ist es sicher auf deutsche sprache umgestellt, wenn die Texte immer noch in fremder sprache sind sind es Texte die noch nicht übersetzt wurden, davon gibts noch einige, meistens die Kopfgeldjäger und einige Quests.


----------



## hardermaennchen (18. Oktober 2008)

Super Danke fùr den Tipp.
Probier das später gleich aus.

Wie kann ich nen anderen Server beitreten und welcher ist kommunikativ genug um Anfängern Hilfe zu leisten?
EDIT: grad gesehen wie es geht...


----------



## Lase04 (19. Oktober 2008)

niemand kann mir antworten O.o sehr hilfsbereit-.-


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Oktober 2008)

Lase04 schrieb:


> niemand kann mir antworten O.o sehr hilfsbereit-.-


Sie ging etwas in dem Doppelposting unter ^^



Lase04 schrieb:


> ich versteh das ergentwie mit dem lvl nicht es gibt 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt einmal die normalen Lvl die gehen bis 40, das System ist bei allen anderen MMOs auch so. Und dann gibt es noch die Rufränge, die sind die wichtigeren, stell es dir wie eine XP Kurve fürs PvP, WoW hat die Ehre die man sammelt und für Items ausgibt, bei WAR sammeln wir die Punkte und bei genügend Punkten steigen wir einen Rang auf, und ab bestimmten Rängen kann man sich bessere Items kaufen. Momentan gehen diese lvl bis 80, und es wird von lvl zu lvl steiler. Also ja, am ende dreht sich alles ums RvR.


----------



## Lase04 (19. Oktober 2008)

ok danke


----------



## Shadow80 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung:

1. Helm ausblendern + Umhang ausblenden auch so das es gespeichert wird. Und nicht nur einem selbst ohne Helm oder Umhang angezeigt wird sondern den anderen Spielern.

2. Das abnehmen der CE-Gesichter wieder möglich machen

3. Chicken zu einer Art Levelreduce Debuff umwandeln, das man mit 30 ins 11er Gebiet kann ohne Chicken zu werden. Sondern man runter gestuft wird auf Level 11 z.B. (Für Wälzer und Scenario Freiheit)

Hmm wenn mir der Rest einfällt edite ich das hier *gg*

Cheers


----------



## Twibble (27. Oktober 2008)

Was ist denn nun mit den europäischen realmwar Seiten? Kann ja irgendwie nicht sooooo lange dauern - die Amerikaner haben es seid launch.

FAQ sagt immernoch 26.9. - way to go. Kein Wunder dass auf Fanseiten das Akronym *G*roup *O*f *A*mateurs umgeht.


----------



## deccpqcc (2. November 2008)

wir haben ja nun etliche patches hinter uns aber leider ist ein absolut nervtötendes problem immer noch nicht behoben:
das dauer-dauerfeuergeräusch beim maschinisten !
es nervt einen ja auch wenn man selbst gar keinen maschinist spielt (die es tun müssten eigentlich alle komplett taub sein mittlerweile, mein beileid an der stelle), sogar wenn man auf destro-seite spielt ist man von dem problem betroffen.

meine bitte lautet also : FIXT ENDLICH DIESES DAUER-DAUERFEUERGERÄUSCH !!!


----------



## Geige (2. November 2008)

naja es gibt sicherlich schlimmere bugs aber der 
gehört auch möglichst schnell gefixt


----------



## Shadow80 (2. November 2008)

Shadow80 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung:
> 
> 1. Helm ausblendern + Umhang ausblenden auch so das es gespeichert wird. Und nicht nur einem selbst ohne Helm oder Umhang angezeigt wird sondern den anderen Spielern.
> 
> ...



Reminde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammerschild (2. November 2008)

*Wann kommen endlich /sit & /walk ???*


*/emote <text> wurde immer noch nicht in der deutschen Version gefixt ! (hab den verdammten Fehler mehrfach in den letzten Wochen gemeldet)*


Aber anscheinend sind die RPler für GOA nicht weiter interessant. Wirkte im Allvatar Interview mit Sterntaler auf jeden Fall so !


----------



## Peraine1 (3. November 2008)

Sitzen ect. fehlt mir auch Extrem. Umso Bedauerlicher das ich zu dem Thema noch nie was gelesen habe von seiten Mythics. Neue (bzw alte) Klassen ect. sind ja schön und gut, aber ich denke der Wiedereinloggwert von Warhammer würde auch dadurch steigen, wenn man auser Mobs hauen oder Spieler hauen noch etwas machen könnte. Wenn aber emotes wie /kiss oder /hug oder /curtsey , die woanders seit Jahren Standard sind (sogar beim Hauseigenen DaoC) fehlen, aber ich die Möglichkeit habe, mitteles Emote andere Spieler vollzukotzen, sieht man irgendwie, für welche Spielergruppierung scheinbar entwickelt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, ein Bett habe ich in der gesamten Warhammer Welt auch noch nicht finden können, aber wozu auch, man steht ja eh immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun mit den europäischen realmwar Seiten? Kann ja irgendwie nicht sooooo lange dauern - die Amerikaner haben es seid launch.
> 
> FAQ sagt immernoch 26.9. - way to go. Kein Wunder dass auf Fanseiten das Akronym *G*roup *O*f *A*mateurs umgeht.





> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider kann ich euch noch keine genauen Angaben geben, aber wir arbeiten weiterhin daran, um zu garantieren, dass die Seiten auch 100% funktionieren - wir wollen keine halbfertige Version online stellen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zalahadin (7. November 2008)

wird es auch wie bei hdro ein live time acc geben?!


----------



## HGVermillion (7. November 2008)

Nein, dazu gibts im moment noch keine Info, das längste sind im moment 6 Monate.


----------



## Twibble (10. November 2008)

Warum müssen eigentlich andere User alle Fragen beantworten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rem (10. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Warum müssen eigentlich andere User alle Fragen beantworten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil sie es können... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twibble (10. November 2008)

Ja, aber ich bin bis Seite 8 (15.9.) zurückgegangen und keine einzige Antwort von GOA (also hier Sterntaler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)- was den Sinn des threads ziemlich in Frage stellt.


----------



## Punischer240 (10. November 2008)

naja der sinn war das man zeigt das man interresiert an dem spieler ist da  aber keine aktivität von seiten goa mehr kommt is das alles nur show gewesen


----------



## Fließendes Blut (10. November 2008)

ich denk ma man darf hier fragen stellen : also alle tiers z.b. t2 zwerge/grünhäute haben einen zusammen hängenden balken , d.h.man kann den ganze tier erobern aber nicht 1 land vom tier . meine frage : heißt das meine fraktion kann z.b. nur in sümpfe des vergessens burgen erobern und spieler töten und am ende gehört meiner fraktion auch barrak varr obwohl meine fraktion dort nixx gemacht hatt?????


ich weiß istn bischen verwirrend^^


----------



## Hammerschild (12. November 2008)

> naja der sinn war das man zeigt das man interresiert an dem spieler ist da aber keine aktivität von seiten goa mehr kommt is das alles nur show gewesen



Anscheinend ist es zu schwer mehrere Foren zu bedienen. Auf Onlinewelten treibt sich Sterntaler anscheinend weitaus öfter rum. Vielleicht flamen die Leute da nicht so viel, oder sind unkritischer ... oder was weiss ich warum ein Forum bevorzugt wird ?!


----------



## Punischer240 (12. November 2008)

Hammerschild schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist es zu schwer mehrere Foren zu bedienen. Auf Onlinewelten treibt sich Sterntaler anscheinend weitaus öfter rum. Vielleicht flamen die Leute da nicht so viel, oder sind unkritischer ... oder was weiss ich warum ein Forum bevorzugt wird ?!


 das kan auch sein den die pro flamer haben schließlich wir in den foren


----------



## Peraine1 (12. November 2008)

Naja, aber mal ehrlich -> Ist schon ein Armutszeugniss irgendwie einen Thread aufzumachen, "Wir beantworten hier eure Fragen!" dann wird der Thread 16 Seiten lang aber nicht eine Antwort zu lesen :-(


----------



## Caveman1979 (13. November 2008)

Folgende Frage habe ich

Bringen Tanks in SZ überhaupt noch etwas?

Ich habe die Frage aus dem grund wir spielen gern in gruppe eigendlich lieber open RVR aber ab und zu auch mal SZ doch da erleben wir jedesmal das der Auserkorene umfällt wie ein stoffi es ist egal ob er nur hinten rumrennt um den healer zuschützen oder mal nach vorne rennt, wobei wenn er versucht mal in die gegener rein zukommen bleibt es auch nur beim versuch. Ressistenzen sind eigendlich ok und denoch fällt er genauso schnell wie einer der leichte rüstung trägt der heiler schreit dann nur das schaffe ich net wegzuheilen!Also stellt sich da mir die frage was bringt den dann noch ein Tank im SZ wenn er nicht von dem wofür er eigendlich dient  machen kann oder liegt es einfach an dem gamer das er ihn im Sz nicht spielen kann! Oder wird es wieder wie bei Daoc wo dann nur noch Castergruppen unterwegs sind?


----------



## HGVermillion (13. November 2008)

Caveman, die frage ist eher was fürs Normale Forum nicht für die Fragen an GOA, das ist halt von Spieler zu spieler abhänig, wenn der Tank immer gleich im Focus steht geht seine Lebenszeit natürlich drastisch nach unten, aber da bräuchte man schon mehr Infos dazu.


----------



## Nofel (21. November 2008)

Mal eine kleine Anregung. 
Wie wäre es wenn die Community Betreuer von GOA so eine Art Blog machen würden. In denen dann auf wichtige Themen und Fragen eingegangen wird, wo etwas über den Stand erklärt wird. Könnte man auch ohne Kommentarfunktion machen. Dann müsste man nicht 100 Foren nach offiziellen Statements durchsuchen? Der Mehraufwand wäre gering. Der Vorteil aber meiner Meinung nach recht groß.


----------



## Slurg (21. November 2008)

Hey Sterntaler,

Ich bin grade etwas sauer...denn seitdem Event gibts andauernd Abstürze der Server, weil ihr malwieder irgendwas ändert...also ich erwarte das ihr uns bei sowas vorwarnt und wir nicht bei BT Boss stehn und plötzlich die Server weg sind.

Hoffe auf ne Antwort und danke.


----------



## Killerlady68 (21. November 2008)

Hallo,
seit heute kann man ja die verpassten Tagesquest nachholen und so habe ich mit meinem Gutgut die erste Tagesquest von Mittwoch nachgeholt.
Leider mußte ich feststellen das das Szenario "Reikland Fabrik"  im Wälzer des Wissens leider nicht nicht abgehagt ist.
Ich habe 3 mal am Szenario teilgenommen aber nichts hat sich getan und meine erste Tagesquest ist somit immer noch offen.
Behebt das bitte noch.

Vielen dank im vorraus.
Gruß Killerlady68 ( Char: Gutgut )


----------



## Niburu (24. November 2008)

Kümmert euch bitte dringend um die Zonenkontrolle. Dadurch das T3 benötigt wird (ansonsten bleibt das bei 90% stehen) ist auf Bolgasgrad noch nicht einmal das Gebiet gewechselt. Das frustriert denn es wär spannender wenn die Gebiete einfacher wechseln würden. Von anderen Servern hörte ich das viele Spieler Twinks in allen Tiers haben, dafür fehlt aber vielen Spielern die nötige Zeit.


----------



## tuptorr (25. November 2008)

Zur Zeit sind die Konten mehrerer WAR-Spieler ungerechtfertigt gesperrt nachdem die Stornos für die Doppelbuchungen durch GOA durchgeführt worden sind.

Bei den Betroffenen, ich bin einer davon, ist heute Morgen eine EMail von GOA eingegangen die die Kontosperrung mit einer fehlgeschlagenen Buchung begründet. Ich persönlich habe seit längerer Zeit keine Aktionen bzgl. meines Kontos durchgeführt und spiele bereits seit WAR in Europa online ist. Auf meinem Konto ist am 21.11. das Storno bzgl. der Doppelbuchung durch GOA eingegangen.

Ist dieses Problem bei GOA bekannt und wird daran gearbeitet?

Eine schnellstmögliche Reaktivierung der ungerechtfertigt gesperrten Konten setze ich voraus, eine Entschädigung für die Doppelbuchung steht noch aus und eine Entschädigung für die heutige Kontosperrung halte ich für angebracht.

Tup


----------



## Sterntaler (25. November 2008)

tuptorr schrieb:


> Ist dieses Problem bei GOA bekannt und wird daran gearbeitet?


Ja, das ist bekannt und wird behoben. Abbuchungen (und damit verbundene Sperrungen) müssen wir von einem externen Dienstleister durchführen lassen, daher kann ich leider nicht sagen, wann das behoben sein wird.


----------



## Daja_wargh! (27. November 2008)

Eine kleine Frage; Wo ist der kostenlose SpielTag hin? Also bei mir auf dem Konto ist er nicht gutgeschrieben worden, wenn man sowas dick in einer News ankündigt sollte man das auch im selben Moment geltend machen, oder nicht?


----------



## Daja_wargh! (27. November 2008)

Eine kleine Frage; Wo ist der kostenlose SpielTag hin? Also bei mir auf dem Konto ist er nicht gutgeschrieben worden, wenn man sowas dick in einer News ankündigt sollte man das auch im selben Moment geltend machen, oder nicht?


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Dezember 2008)

Ne Info an GOA:

Ihr habt mir 'ne Mail geschickt, weil mein Account inaktiv ist und mich gebeten, 'nen Fragebogen auszufüllen. Nun versuch ich schon seit ~1 Std diese Seite zu erreichen (http://enquetes.rd.francetelecom.com/GOA/WARsurveyDE/index.htm), allerdings vergebens. Browser lädt sich tot, kommt keine Fehlermeldung und dann hört er einfach auf.

Also wenn ihr schon Umfragen macht, bei Kunden die ihr - aus was für Gründen auch immer - nicht an Warhammer binden konntet, sorgt doch bitte dafür, dass die Umfrageseite funktioniert. Das macht sonst 'n gaaaanz schlechten Eindruck.

Tante Edith meint: Oh, jetzt hat's der Browser geschafft, der Seite ein "Sphinx" als Seitentitel und das Warhammer-Logo anzuzeigen ...

Nochmal Tante Edith: Wow, jetzt hat er's geladen, nach ~10min.


----------



## Sterntaler (6. Dezember 2008)

Daja_wargh! schrieb:


> Eine kleine Frage; Wo ist der kostenlose SpielTag hin? Also bei mir auf dem Konto ist er nicht gutgeschrieben worden, wenn man sowas dick in einer News ankündigt sollte man das auch im selben Moment geltend machen, oder nicht?


Die Wartung kam für uns alle überraschend (deshalb ja auch Notfall zur Primetime). Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte die Billing-Abteilung schon Feierabend. Der freie Tag wurde mittlerweile aber jedem zu dem Zeitpunkt aktiven Konto gutgeschrieben.







spectrumizer schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr schon Umfragen macht, bei Kunden die ihr - aus was für Gründen auch immer - nicht an Warhammer binden konntet, sorgt doch bitte dafür, dass die Umfrageseite funktioniert. Das macht sonst 'n gaaaanz schlechten Eindruck.
> 
> Tante Edith meint: Oh, jetzt hat's der Browser geschafft, der Seite ein "Sphinx" als Seitentitel und das Warhammer-Logo anzuzeigen ...
> 
> Nochmal Tante Edith: Wow, jetzt hat er's geladen, nach ~10min.


Die Umfrage tatsächlich nicht so toll, sorry. Das sollte behoben sein.


----------



## Tronnic² (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo GOA,

ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich der Schwarzork-Rufwaffen vom Rufrüstugnshänlder (oder allgemein). 
Im Moment ist mein Schwarzork lvl 29 knapp lvl 30. Es fällt mir sehr schwer zu Questen (zu lvln), da ich für einen Mob ca. 30-40 sekunden brauche. 
Ich muss schon mit lvl 29 im T4 Gebiet rumspringen. 

Das eingetliche Problem ist ja, das im Moment KEINE möglichkeit besteht für mich an eine 2Hand-Waffe zu kommen. Beim RufHändler gibts nur 1Handwaffen. Im Auktionshaus ist auch rein gar nichts. Wenn was für den Schwarzork droppt, dann nur Rüstungen oder 1Hand waffen. 
Um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe glaube ich noch NIE eine 2Hand waffe per Drop bekommen. 

Es ist einfach nur lästig im Moment, da ich keine T3 quests mehr habe, keine gute Waffe usw.

Könntet ihr da nicht mal ein wenig die Dropchancen von 2h. Waffen erhön? Oder wenigstens welche zum Rufrüstungshändler hinzufügen? Denn die Waffen der Anderen klassen fallen ja wie Sand am Mehr.


MfG Franky|Tronnic



/Edit ach ja mir fällt da nochwas ein. Hies es nicht mal das ihr was dafür tuhn wollt, das man im OpenRvR schneller lvlt und bessere sachen bekommt? Ich merke davon auch nichts. Denn die Mini-Exp die man in einer VOLLEN warband bekommt ist ja "lächerlich". Und solo pvp kann ich mit meinem Schwarzork sowieso vergessen. Ich schaffs ja nicht mal nen 2lvl höheren Feuremagier zu killen. Und mein equip ist ja auch nicht so schlecht (klick sig)

/Edit2 Und die sachen vom Gildenhändler (z.B. Pharmazie) kann man auch nicht benuzten, da es beim kauf "An den spieler gebunden" ist. Das is auch nicht so toll.


----------



## ~Odin~ (8. Dezember 2008)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Hallo GOA,
> .......



Ich glaube ich kann dir vllt etwas weiter helfen. =)

Erstmal zu deinem Level. Du machst anscheinend zu wenig PvP in SCs, da bekommste im moment noch am meisten XP und zuverlässig. Dann levelst du schneller und wirst auch keine Probleme mehr mit Mobs haben (In SC droppen auch Waffen mit etwas Glück). Was aber nicht heissen soll du sollst mit OPvP aufhören.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu den 40sek für ein Mob: Spiel mal n healer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solltest du immernoch keine 2hWaffe finden empfiehlt sich bestimmt ein Blick ins Auktionshaus. =) Da müssten einige Waffen drin stehen.
EP im OPvP gibt es auch massig. Man braucht nur Gegenwehr.....und die fehlt oft. Dazu ist es klar das du ALLEINE nichts Down bekommst. Auch hier setzt WAR auf Gruppenbalancing, statt 1on1 balancing. WAR ist nicht WoW mit Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinizp ^^

Dazu rate ich dir erstmal auf den Patch 1.1 zu warten. Dieser kommt wohl noch jetzt im Dezember (laut meiner Information) und ändert eine ganze Menge am kompletten EP/PvP System ^^

Und noch ein kleiner Tipp: WAR ist und bleibt ein gruppenspiel. Du als Tank kannste bestimmt mit nem Mage gut zusammenspielen. Such dir eine nette Gilde und viele Gefährten in dienem Level. Ich zb. zocke immer mit meinem Kumpel (Firemage, ich healer) zusammen. Wir rattern nur so durch die Quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für schwierigere Quests gibts dann ja immernoch die Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (8. Dezember 2008)

~Odin~ schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich kann dir vllt etwas weiter helfen. =)
> 
> Erstmal zu deinem Level. Du machst anscheinend zu wenig PvP in SCs, da bekommste im moment noch am meisten XP und zuverlässig. Dann levelst du schneller und wirst auch keine Probleme mehr mit Mobs haben (In SC droppen auch Waffen mit etwas Glück). Was aber nicht heissen soll du sollst mit OPvP aufhören.
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Tips, aber:



Also Szenarien mach ich eingetlich schon öfters. Nicht immer aber meistens.

oRvR läuft in diesem lvlbereich nicht wirklich viel.

Ne nette gilde hab ich, aber leider sind da die meisten schon lvl 40. Wenn jemand bei mir is dann ein Chaosbabar meistens. Dan funktionierst auch, aber der spielt jetzt seinen Tank

Und naja, da war ein Healer (schami) neben mir, der killte schneller als ich -_-


----------



## Menander (8. Dezember 2008)

Tronnic², dein Problem, haben alle in deinem Level. Stufe 30-34 ist echt ne harte Nuss.
Da muss man durch. Entweder durch Szenarien oder durch PvM, wobei ich letzteres ausschließe, da du ja schon sagst, dass du unheimlich lange brauchst für einen Gegner. Aber vllt solltest du mal schauen, dass du nicht nur Items mit Widerstand und Leben trägst, sondern mit Stärke und Kampfgeschick, falls du es noch nicht gemacht hast. Damit tötest du schneller.

Aber Sterntaler

kann ich dich mal bitten in diese folgende Threads n Blick zu werfen und n Wort dazu zu verlieren?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=80036

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=77691

http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?threadid=7123

Danke!


----------



## ~Odin~ (8. Dezember 2008)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Danke für deine Tips, aber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 phh....hast du dich mal bei anderen Schwarzorks aus der Gilde ausgetauscht was die in der Zeit gemacht haben? Vielleicht hast du falsche Attri-Bonis, dh. nur Widerstand und fast gar keine Stärke/Kampfgeschick? 
Ist als Tank nunmal ein Laster das du nicht wirklich viel Schaden machst, dafür sind nunmal die DDs da.
Ansonsten einfach mal im /1 anfragen ob wer questen will und eine PvE Ausrüstung im AH kaufen. Musste wohl wechseln zwischen PvP und PvE... Obwohl ich es mir kaum so schlimm vorstellen kann =/ aber spiele keinen Tank und hab mich auch nicht wirklich drüber informiert.

Also kann dir nur Tipps gebenund dir raten, einfach mal herauszufinden woran es liegen kann. Droppchancen von 2h Waffen glaub ich kaum. Mir als Runi geht es genauso. Vernünftige Stäbe droppen kaum dafür nur irgend welche Äxte. Kommt also immer auf die Position drauf an =D

Wenns wirklich garnicht mehr geht kannste ja einen neuen Char anfangen, vllt einen DD, dann sollte das Questen besser klappen. Wenn er dir Spaß macht (finde ich zumindest) gilt die Zeit ihn hoch zu spielen ja nicht als verloren, da man ja Fun hat. und solange man den hat ist ja alles in Ordnung. =)


Edit: Da war wer schneller:

Ok er sagt auch das es da eine Leerlaufphase gibt. Also entweder biste tank aus leidenschaft und gehst da durch oder du fängst was neues an. Wenn es wohl so grauenhaft ist kann ich dich gut verstehen. Egal du schaffst das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (8. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ich war vorher auf Stärke und hab auch nicht "so viel" mehr schaden gemacht. Hab vieliecht 30% schneller gekillt, war baer 50% schneller tot. Als Tank macht man nun mal 0 schaden. Deswegen dachte ich leiber gleich auf fulltank zu gehn. Ich kann ja auch 20 mobs pullen ohne zu sterben und ohne heilung (wegen meinem self heal skill). Aber bis die down sind dauerts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine "Beschwerde" war ja eingetlich nur wegen den 2h. waffen. Es währe halt echt praktisch. Denn so ne 2h. waffe macht ja mal schnell 40% mehr schaden, vorallem wenn man ne gescheite hat mit +50stärke, und 2 talismanslots oder so. (so eine hatt ich mal mit lvl 17 glaub ich)


----------



## Aeranion (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, mich würde interessieren welche zwergenklasse noch erscheinen wird. Habe gehört, dass der Hammerträger kommen soll. Wenn das wirklich stimmen sollte wäre ich etwas enttäuscht, da der Slayer in jedem Trailer für WH eine Rolle gespielt hat. Zudem muß ich als Warhammer Tabletop Spieler sagen, dass der Slayer wohl eher das Bild eines DD's entspricht. Beim Tabletop ist der Hammerträger das Pendant zum Hochelfenschwertmeister, was auch keinen Sinn im spiel geben würde, da der hammerträger dann auch tank sein müßte...??

Meine 2. Frage betrifft das RvR, Burgenangriff bzw. Verteidigung. Kann man an den Burgseiten einen weiteren Platz für Leitern einrichten? macht die belagerung flexibler und sicherlich auch interessanter. Leitern könnte man sich im Kriegslager kaufen. Wenn die Leitern stehen ist es nur möglich nacheinander hochzusteigen bei einem Zeitintervall von ca 8(?) sek. In dieser Zeit (oder 10 sek?) kann die Gegenpartei die Leitern wieder wegstoßen. Dafür müßte das Tor halt auch stärker gemacht sein.

Is nur ne idee...


----------



## Breitschwert (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüsse,

Also das hochklettern und oben für Unruhe zu stiften geht mir von DAoC schon ein wenig ab.

Gibts die Möglichkeit mit Assassinenklasse Hexenkrieger/Hexenjäger irgendwann Mauern zu erklimmen oder muss man warten bis Skaven spielbar sind ^^?


----------



## Syane (30. Dezember 2008)

Breitschwert schrieb:


> Grüsse,
> 
> Also das hochklettern und oben für Unruhe zu stiften geht mir von DAoC schon ein wenig ab.
> 
> Gibts die Möglichkeit mit Assassinenklasse Hexenkrieger/Hexenjäger irgendwann Mauern zu erklimmen oder muss man warten bis Skaven spielbar sind ^^?



Naja es gibt ja das Talent um durch die Hintertüren zu kommen ...das funktioniert nur leider nicht.

mfg


----------



## Aeranion (6. Januar 2009)

Leider muß ich sagen, dass ich von dem letzten Live-Event maßlos enttäuscht bin. Zum einen braucht man zu viel zeit um den Einfluß voll zu bekommen was dem Spielfluß entgegen wirkt. Absolut sinnfrei. Außerdem war es nahezu unmöglich den Schlachtgebräu-rucksack zu bekommen (habe persönlich 7 Tage an Mob-killing investiert nur um festzustellen, dass ihr das event einfach unterm tag abbrechen lasst!!!). Ist ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz.....Die organisation sollte künftig besser durchdacht sein, weil sonst die spiellust darunter leidet. bin seit dem release von war jeden tag mind. 6 stunden online und ich muß wirklich sagen: 

DAS IST EIN WITZ!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer auch immer sich das ausgedacht $&%§"/"&*. ganz ehrlich. und wieso haben die masken aus dem 1. live event keine stats? ist bisher die einzigste event-belohnung ohne jegliche bedeutung im spiel. ist doch total hirnrissig. ich hoffe da wird noch nachgearbeitet.

zusammen mit den ganzen bugs die nicht gepatched werden ist es kein wunder wenn immer mehr leute zu wow abspringen. ich bin persönlich sehr entäuscht von der entwicklungsarbeit. ständig neue sachen ins spiel integrieren obwohl ihr nicht in der lage seit bestehende fehler auszumerzen. ihr schießt euch damit ins eigene bein. das ist kein konkurrenzkampf mehr um das beste mmorpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bitte entschuldigt meine forsche wortwahl aber ich kann meine wut über das game nicht länger bändigen da ständig neue, dumme fehler auftauchen. vielen dank


----------



## Lothirac (6. Januar 2009)

Aeranion schrieb:


> bin seit dem release von war jeden tag mind. 6 stunden online und ich muß wirklich sagen:
> 
> DAS IST EIN WITZ!!!!
> 
> ...



Junge DU bist ein Witz! 6 Stunden am Tag seit Release...

Vielleicht solltest du mal Hilfe aufsuchen, bevor es zu spät ist.

Grüße

Lothirac


----------



## Aeranion (6. Januar 2009)

tja, wer die zeit hat, noobie! wo glaubst du kommt das feedback her? von leuten die 2 mal on sind die woche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErebusX (7. Januar 2009)

Ist es gewollt, dass man Festungstore schon aufhauen kann, bevor das Gebiet davor gelocked ist? Das hatten wir nämlich gestern, als die Ordnung scheinbar schon das erste Tor zur Landung des Grauens geöffnet hat, bevor sie Caledor gelockt haben.


----------



## Sterntaler (7. Januar 2009)

Aeranion schrieb:


> Leider muß ich sagen, dass ich von dem letzten Live-Event maßlos enttäuscht bin. Zum einen braucht man zu viel zeit um den Einfluß voll zu bekommen was dem Spielfluß entgegen wirkt. Absolut sinnfrei. Außerdem war es nahezu unmöglich den Schlachtgebräu-rucksack zu bekommen (habe persönlich 7 Tage an Mob-killing investiert nur um festzustellen, dass ihr das event einfach unterm tag abbrechen lasst!!!).


Das Event sollte sinnfrei sein, es war nichts weiter als eine Abwechslung im Spielfluss über Weihnachten und Neujahr - ohne Anspruch auf höhere Anforderungen oder eine fesselnde Geschichte.
Es wurde schon vor Beginn des Events angekündigt, dass es am 6. Januar endet.





ErebusX schrieb:


> Ist es gewollt, dass man Festungstore schon aufhauen kann, bevor das Gebiet davor gelocked ist? Das hatten wir nämlich gestern, als die Ordnung scheinbar schon das erste Tor zur Landung des Grauens geöffnet hat, bevor sie Caledor gelockt haben.


Das ist nicht gewollt, sondern ein Bug. Wenn du noch genauere Informationen dazu hast (Server, Uhrzeit, ...), schreibe doch bitte ein Ticket im Spiel.


----------



## ErebusX (7. Januar 2009)

Ticket haben wir gestern Abend schon im Spiel geschrieben, also zeitgleich als es eintrat sozusagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloti (8. Januar 2009)

Ich fand es auch gemein, dass die Droprate des Rucksacks offenbar unter 0,01% lag... hab 600 Mobs gekilt, ohne Erfolg. Am Ende sogar im T1 Gebiet, weil ich so verzweifelt war.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie lange jemand spielt ist nun wirklich seine Sache.


----------



## Dolman (9. Januar 2009)

Kai schrieb:


> Das ist nicht gewollt, sondern ein Bug. Wenn du noch genauere Informationen dazu hast (Server, Uhrzeit, ...), schreibe doch bitte ein Ticket im Spiel.



Also bei uns auf Erengrad standen die Tore zum Teil auch auf, als die Zone zur Festung gelockt wurde.
War glaube mind. 2x bei der Festung hinter Caledor.
1x sind sie wohl nach dem Zurücksetzen des letzten 'erfolgreichen' Festungsraids aufgeblieben.
Aber ich habe auch schon gehört, dass Leute die Tore aufhaun konnten, obwohl die Festung nicht angreifbar sein sollte.

Letztendlich sind wohl die meisten Festungsraids die ihr auf eurer Newsseite am 06.01. beschrieben habt
http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de328&lang=de
wohl auf ausnutzen von Bugs und nicht auf Serverstabilität zurück zu führen.
Also auf Erengrad wars jedenfalls so.
Entweder standen die Tore schon auf oder der Burgherr wurde einen Raum tiefer gepullt.
Wobei das nach unten Pullen eigentlich ne gute Sache ist, da man diese Festungen/Keeps eh nicht einnehmen kann, sobald ne gewisse Anzahl Tanks den einen kleinen Weg nach oben blockieren.

Man sollte echt das Design überdenken.
Wenn ich sehe, dass wir schon mit 2-3 Gruppen mehere Warbands dran gehindert haben in den Lordraum zu kommen.
Man könnte durchaus mit 24 Leuten gegen mehere hundert Angreifer verteidigen.


----------



## Kranak90 (12. Januar 2009)

Ich hab da mal auch ne Frage, und zwar:
Wie heißt dieser Mond/Planet hier?

[attachment=6484:Kranak_M_099.jpg]

Hat dieser Mond/Planet vielleicht auch irgendeine Bedeutung?


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Januar 2009)

Das ist Morrslieb der 2. Mond der Warhammerwelt. 
Wird auch der Chaosmond genannt weil er angeblich komplett aus Warpstein besteht, und somit eine Mächtige Chaosquelle darstellt. Wenn er in bestimmten nächten am Himmel steht und zu voller Kraft kommt lässt er seinen Verderbten Einfluss über die Welt erstrahlen, und stärkt die Chaosmagischen Kräfte. 
Angeblich sind die Warpsteinmeteoriten die auf die Welt fallen teile von ihm, diese lassen alles in ihrem Umkreis mutieren und sollten damit mit äußerster Vorsicht bedacht werden (was Skaven eigentlich immer reichlich egal ist), Skaven benutzen diese Teile für ihre Technologie, und einige Graue Propheten jagen sich das zeug als Puler auch gerne mal wie eine Line rein zwecks Visionen.

Also einfach freuen wenn er Groß am Himmel steht und Finger weg von Grün leuchtenden Teilen.


----------



## BBK (14. Januar 2009)

Hi, ich habe eine Frage bezüglich den Rufpunkten:
Auf einem amerikanischen Server hat ein Spieler RR80 erreicht, laut Statistik hat er dabei eine Punktzahl von knapp 5,38mio Rufpunkten. Wenn ich das mit einem deutschen Server vergleiche, komm ich zu dem Schluss dass etwas nicht stimmen kann. ein RR61 Spieler hat hier knapp 2,4 mio RPs und braucht 152k fürs nächste up. und ein Up davor warens 142k, die man für RR61 brauchte, ein Zuwachs von 10k Rps. Und dieser Zuwachs wurde bisher auch immer größer. Wenn man das auf RR80 hoch rechnet, können die 5,38 mio aus Amerika nicht (mit dem deutschen Rufsysten) stimmen. Haben wir hier in Deutschland (bzw Euroserver) ein anderes Rufsystem als in Amerika? Der RR80 RP - Wert müsste ja deutlich höher liegen. Gibts ne schon ne offizielle Aussage über die genaue RP-Anzahl für Rufrang 80? Wenn nicht, würde ich mich über eine entsprechende hier freuen.
Vielen Dank schon im Voraus.

Mfg BBK


----------



## Sterntaler (14. Januar 2009)

Das kommt doch ziemlich genau hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Anzahl der benötigten Rufpunkte ist in Europa die gleiche wie auf den US-Servern.


----------



## BBK (14. Januar 2009)

Wie kann denn das hinkommen?
Ich habe knapp 2,5 mio Punkte und bin Rufrang 61. Das heißt, bis zum Limit von knapp 5,4 mio Rps fehlen noch ca. 2,9 mio und 19 Rufränge. Das wären dann im DURCHSCHNITT 152k pro Rufrang. Ich betone Durchschnitt. Aber die 152k brauche ich jetzt schon von 61 auf 62 zum up. Und die benötigten Punkte werden ja immer mehr pro up. Demnach muss ja theoretisch wesentlich mehr rauskommen als die 5,4 mio. Hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler oder braucht man ab RR70 wieder weniger pro up oder wie kommen da 5,4 mio Punkte als Endstand bei RR80 zustande?

Mfg BBK


----------



## Sterntaler (14. Januar 2009)

Im vorherigen Beitrag waren es noch 2,4 Millionen, aber das ist auch egal.

Tatsache bleibt, dass man auf allen Server gleichviel RPs braucht, um bestimmte Ränge zu erreichen.


----------



## MadSquare (14. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich hier grad Sterntaler aktiv sehe hab ich auch ne Frage - Wann kommen die internen Foren? 
Und gibts schonmal ne Vorauskunft darüber was für änderungen an Keep geplant sind? Mein mich da an ein angekündigte Ankündigung zu erinnern dies betreffend.


----------



## Soilent (14. Januar 2009)

BBK schrieb:


> Wie kann denn das hinkommen?
> Ich habe knapp 2,5 mio Punkte und bin Rufrang 61. Das heißt, bis zum Limit von knapp 5,4 mio Rps fehlen noch ca. 2,9 mio und 19 Rufränge. Das wären dann im DURCHSCHNITT 152k pro Rufrang. Ich betone Durchschnitt. Aber die 152k brauche ich jetzt schon von 61 auf 62 zum up. Und die benötigten Punkte werden ja immer mehr pro up. Demnach muss ja theoretisch wesentlich mehr rauskommen als die 5,4 mio. Hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler oder braucht man ab RR70 wieder weniger pro up oder wie kommen da 5,4 mio Punkte als Endstand bei RR80 zustande?
> 
> Mfg BBK




Mhh, Mathe war nie meine Stärke, aber wenn ich mal grob im Kopf überschlage:

Bis RR 80 hast Du noch 19 Stufen. Pro Stufe sinds so ca. 152k. 19*152000=2.880.000

2.880.000+Deine knapp 2,4 oder 2,5 Mio= ca 5.400.000

Dazu noch die paar RP, die jeweils dazu kommen pro RR-up, abzüglich Rundungsdifferenzen und etwaige ungenaue Angaben von Dir...

Also ich als Mathe-Laie würde sagen: das kommt grob hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBK (14. Januar 2009)

Jetzt werden es aber bei jedem RRup schon 10k Punkte mehr. Rechne mal damit.^^ Aber egal, wir werden sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soilent (14. Januar 2009)

BBK schrieb:


> Jetzt werden es aber bei jedem RRup schon 10k Punkte mehr. Rechne mal damit.^^ Aber egal, wir werden sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Soilent schrieb:


> Dazu noch die paar RP, die jeweils dazu kommen pro RR-up, abzüglich Rundungsdifferenzen und etwaige ungenaue Angaben von Dir...



sind 19*10.000=190.000. Wären wir bei ca 5.590.000. Alles grob, da Deine Angaben ungenau sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ehrlich gesagt...wirklich interessieren tuts mich nicht, da ich die RR 80 eh nie erreichen werde (bin gerade mal Lvl 31 und RR 30) , wollte nur ein wenig klug scheissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karajo (18. Februar 2009)

FRAGE AN STERNTALER:

bzgl der offizielen WAR US foren die vor kurzem eröffnet wurden, ich finde es in ordnung das man als EU spieler dort nicht posten kann, aber ich finde es nicht in ordnung das man als EU spieler dort NICHT LESEN darf, man bekommt keinen zugriff auf die US foren wenn man sich nicht einlogt, und zum einlogen braucht man einen US ACC. Wird das noch geändert bitte? in den US foren posten die Entwickler (logischerweise) und das sind die wichtigen informationen nach denen ich suche, bereits jetzt wird laut fanseiten über 1.2 testserver diskutiert und ich kann net mitlesen


----------



## Pymonte (18. Februar 2009)

karajo schrieb:


> FRAGE AN STERNTALER:
> 
> bzgl der offizielen WAR US foren die vor kurzem eröffnet wurden, ich finde es in ordnung das man als EU spieler dort nicht posten kann, aber ich finde es nicht in ordnung das man als EU spieler dort NICHT LESEN darf, man bekommt keinen zugriff auf die US foren wenn man sich nicht einlogt, und zum einlogen braucht man einen US ACC. Wird das noch geändert bitte? in den US foren posten die Entwickler (logischerweise) und das sind die wichtigen informationen nach denen ich suche, bereits jetzt wird laut fanseiten über 1.2 testserver diskutiert und ich kann net mitlesen



Das ist aber normal so, die Postings aus dem US Forum werden ja vermutlich schnell übersetzt und ins EU Forum gebracht... und umgekehrt hoffentlich auch, wenns von uns gute Ideen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was will man denn mehr?


----------



## Barok (20. Februar 2009)

Wann sollte man sich wieder einen neuen Account erstellen können auf der Homepage. Geht bei mir seit gestern nicht und auf der Webseite steht, dass nur der Login nicht geht.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (20. Februar 2009)

Ich denke, dass die Accounterstellung mit dem Login zusammenhängt, da es warscheinlich die selbe Datenbank ist(logischerweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Also sobald man sich wieder einloggen kann, sollte auch die Accounterstellung wieder funzen. Denke wenn es soweit ist, wird das auf der WAR seite mitgeteilt.


----------



## Pymonte (8. März 2009)

So, dann stelle ich doch einfach auch hier mal die Frage, die auch schon in den anderen Threads diskutiert wird:

"Was gedenkt GOA zu unternehmen um die Fraktionsungleichgewichte von Erengrad und Carroburg zu beheben?"

und noch was persönliches^^:

Wie weit sind die offiziellen Foren denn schon?


----------



## deccpqcc (9. März 2009)

mit patch 1.2 ist die zeit die ein stadt-raid hat um die stadt zu locken von 6 auf 2 stunden herabgesetzt worden.
wie ich in altdorf gesehen habe sind dort npc die es für die erste pq zum locken zu besiegen gilt aber seit 1.2 nun von ehemals champion/helden nun auf helden/kommandant heraufgesetzt worden (was übrigens in den patchnotes nicht erwähnt wurde!). diese npc sind nahezu unschaffbar, vor allem wenn gleichzeitig noch spieler da sind, wovon ich in einem rvr-spiel ja eigentlich ausgehe.
ich möchte also nun wissen wie dies funktionieren soll, timer ist auf 1/3 der zeit gesetzt und gleichzeitig werden nahezu unschaffbare npc eingeführt.

von mehr punkten durch die bo (sollte ja mit 1.2 kommen) war übrigens nichts zu merken.
und ja unsre tanks sind voll ausgerüstet.


----------



## everblue (9. März 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> mit patch 1.2 ist die zeit die ein stadt-raid hat um die stadt zu locken von 6 auf 2 stunden herabgesetzt worden.
> wie ich in altdorf gesehen habe sind dort npc die es für die erste pq zum locken zu besiegen gilt aber seit 1.2 nun von ehemals champion/helden nun auf helden/kommandant heraufgesetzt worden (was übrigens in den patchnotes nicht erwähnt wurde!). diese npc sind nahezu unschaffbar, vor allem wenn gleichzeitig noch spieler da sind, wovon ich in einem rvr-spiel ja eigentlich ausgehe.
> ich möchte also nun wissen wie dies funktionieren soll, timer ist auf 1/3 der zeit gesetzt und gleichzeitig werden nahezu unschaffbare npc eingeführt.
> 
> ...



Also ohne Gegner schafft man die npc's scho, schwierige ist dabei die Gegner wegzuhalten, und das ist RvR.
Was würdest sagen wenn die npc downgehen obwohl ne ganze wb ihn verteildigt ?

Also erst Gegner killen, diese dann immer am respawn mit einer wb abfangen und die anderen kümmern sich um den Kommandanten.

Klar sind die schwieriger geworden, sollte man evtl. etwas abschwächen, trotzdem soll man erst alle Gegner killen müssen um die npc's zu besiegen.

Ansonsten gehen alle auf die npc's um die soschnell wie möglich zu killen, ohne irgend einen Gegner beachtung zu schenken, und das hat dann nix mehr mit RvR zutun.


----------



## Desdinova (9. März 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> So, dann stelle ich doch einfach auch hier mal die Frage, die auch schon in den anderen Threads diskutiert wird:
> 
> "Was gedenkt GOA zu unternehmen um die Fraktionsungleichgewichte von Erengrad und Carroburg zu beheben?"
> 
> ...



Der Frage bzgl. des Ungleichgewichts würde ich mich gerne anschliessen. Warum hat man nicht im Vorfeld etwas mehr Planung und Zeit in die Sache gesteckt?
Hier ein Auszug aus einem Post von mir in einem Thread zum Thema:


Desdinova schrieb:


> GOA muss man hier wirklich auch mal in die Verantwortung nehmen. Für was gibt es denn Community Manager? Diese sollten finde ich, vor solch großen Aktionen (Servertransfer) gezielt Leute in großen Gilden und Allianzen ansprechen und ausloten was dort geplant ist. Mit dieser Vorgehensweise jetzt ("Tut doch was ihr wollt") haben sie aus einem der wenigen "funktionierenden" Server, einen Problemfall gemacht. Hier kann man den angesprochenen Destro-Gilden auch keinen Vorwurf machen. Irgendwo müssen sie ja hin. Aber wenn ich als Community Manager weiss, dass auf einem bestimmten Server bald viele große Destro-Gilden abwandern werden (wegen angebotenem Servertransfer), dann sollte man in diesem Fall einfach mal Kontakt aufnehmen (Forum oder Ingame) und die Leute fragen was sie planen. Wenn diese dann verlauten lassen, "Wir gehen wohl auf Carroburg" könnte man gezielt größere Order-Gilden in der selben Situtation angsprechen, um ein Gleichgewicht zu schaffen. Es dürfte ja im Interesse beider Seiten sein, dass der Server eine ausgeglichene Population hat. So haben wir jetzt einen Server mit Order-Überschuss und einen mit Destro-Überschuss. Beide Server vom Gleichgewicht her kaputt und viele gefrustete Spieler auf beiden Seiten.



Es würde mich freuen wenn sich Sterntaler dazu äußern würde. Mir ist nämlich nicht ganz klar warum man hier so tatenlos war, wo die Situation doch absehbar gewesen ist. Wäre ja auch ein riesen Zufall gewesen, wenn sich die ganzen Servertransfers der Destro - und Ordergilden von ganz allein ausgeglichen hätten.


----------



## deccpqcc (9. März 2009)

meine frage richtet sich an goa.

antworten von leuten die städteraids wohl nur aus der theorie kennen helfen nicht weiter.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. März 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> meine frage richtet sich an goa.


Eher an Mythic, die nehmen schließlich die Veränderungen am Spiel vor, GOA sorgt nur dafür das die Server on sind, stabil sind, und wir einen GM an der Strippe haben wenn wir einen brauchen.


> Da ist keine richtige News, weil ich nicht weiß obs dafür reicht und auch weil ich dringend ins Bett muss ^^
> 
> Ich habe gelesen und gehört das sich einige über den hohen Schaden der Helden in den Städten (also wenn die Stadt angegriffen wird) gewundert haben.
> Dazu gibt es eine offizielle Äußerung von Mythic.
> ...



http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....585#post6055585


----------



## Elead (9. März 2009)

So schnell werden die offiziellen europäischen Foren wohl nicht kommen, nachdem GOA die ganze Comm gegen sich gebracht hat mit den Servertransfers.
Und Sterni, du tust mir echt leid für so einen Laden arbeiten zu müssen. Ehrlich...

Kann mich noch an Zeiten einnern, wo du mit so einer Supermutantenratte in Malmo standest und dich bei uns Spielern auf dem Stonehengeserver vorgestellt hattest.
Ja, da war die Welt noch in Ordnung...

Da hatte man noch das Gefühl das ein GM für den Spieler da ist und was ist daraus geworden?
Ignoranz und vorgefertigte Antworten "Das Problem ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten daran"
Toller Support, ehrlich...
Als Spieler fühlt man sich nur noch verarscht, als die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die man versucht mit ein paar netten Worten daran zu hindern, das Abo zu schließen.

Ihr solltet euch mal wieder an die Anfänge entsinnen. Da war ein GM noch wahrer Support und man hatte das Gefühl geholfen zu bekommen.
Da war ein GM noch mit dem Spieler auf einer Art persönlichen Ebene.


----------



## Zenotaph (10. März 2009)

Elead schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch mal wieder an die Anfänge entsinnen. Da war ein GM noch wahrer Support und man hatte das Gefühl geholfen zu bekommen.
> Da war ein GM noch mit dem Spieler auf einer Art persönlichen Ebene.


Es gibt da ein altes Sprichwort, das wohl nahezu perfekt passt:
*Macht korrumpiert.​*


----------



## Rorgak (10. März 2009)

Durch die mehr als miserable Informationspolitik seitens Mythic/GOA gewinnt man den Eindruck als würde kein Interesse daran bestehen Warhammer länger am Leben halten zu wollen, denn die aktuellen Servertransfers und alle damit entstandenen Situationen auf den Servern kosten sicherlich aktive Accounts, wieviele weiß ich nicht und kann ich nicht schätzen, dies sollte aber doch nicht in eurem Interesse liegen. Euer Interesse sollte viel mehr sein die Leute zu informieren was ihr zu tun gedenkt. Warhammer ist ein tolles Spiel aber momentan ist die Spielmotivation im Keller.

Man kann es einfach nicht verstehen!


----------



## Berghammer71 (10. März 2009)

Ich hab auch mal 2 simple Fragen, die aber auch wohl den größeren Teil der Community interessieren.

a) Steht die Verbesserung der Performance bei den nächsten 1-3 Patches im Vordergrund?

b) Denkt man über die Fehler der jetztigen Serverzusammenlegung nach, und faßt Verbesserungen ins Auge?


----------



## Punischer240 (10. März 2009)

1.ka
2.mh der com isses schon lange klar aber wie goa zurzeit denkt..ka


----------



## Tricius (10. März 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> 1.ka
> 2.mh der com isses schon lange klar aber wie goa zurzeit denkt..ka



wenn du beide Fragen mit keine Ahnung beantwortest, wieso postest du dann?

just my 2 cents


----------



## Punischer240 (10. März 2009)

lol?les doch mal den 2 ten satz du lappen ......die com weis es aber obs goa weis kan doch keiner wissen


----------



## Tricius (10. März 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> lol?les doch mal den 2 ten satz du lappen ......die com weis es aber obs goa weis kan doch keiner wissen




das die com es weiss weiss die com, muss man ihr also nicht wirklich mitteilen. Ich find immer noch keinen wirklichen Informationsgehalt deines Postes.
Tml, aber wenn du eh gleich anfängst mit beleidigen kann ich mir vorstellen, wieso du postest ...

Bin ich wieder auf den Troll reingefallen ....


----------



## HakkonEre (10. März 2009)

Kai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit einem Gruß von meinem Chef wollen wir hier in Zukunft eure Fragen zu allen europäischen Belangen von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning sammeln und beantworten. Aber lest selbst:



Ehrlich gesagt macht ihr genau das Gegenteil von dem was in diesem Post aufgeführt ist - angefangen von absolut unfähigen GMs mit vorgefertigten Macros (leider können wir dir hier nicht helfen, leider können wir dir da nicht helfen, schönen abend noch, ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben...rofl)
zu absolut idiotischen Entscheidungen wie Servertransfers die keiner will, um auch noch die letzten funktionierenden Server zu ruinieren.
Dazu gratuliere ich Goa, zu Zeiten des glorreichen DaoC konntet ihr euch das erlauben, arm war das Ganze damals schon.
Jetzt neben der großen Allmacht WoW seid ihr damit aber auf dem besten Wege ins Arbeitsamt.
Goa hat Warhammer, das ich gerne spiele wie viele tausend andere neben mir, in Europa in ein sterbendes Spiel verwandelt, das bald seinen Platz neben anderen Leichen wie z.B. AoC am immer größer werdenden MMO Friedhof finden wird.
Warum es bis jetzt kein offizielles Forum gibt is mir absolut klar, dort könnten ja am Game interessierte dann den Mist kompensiert finden, den ihr hier produziert.
Schade darum, Warhammer ist ein gutes Spiel, keine Ahnung warum sich Mythic/GW/EA nicht darum kümmert oder eingreift, wenn ein Lizenznehmer derartigen Mist baut.

Gratuliere Goa und viel Spass euren Mitarbeitern am Arbeitsamt...

ein enttäuschter Warhammer Spieler


----------



## Berghammer71 (10. März 2009)

@Punfischer, ..ach ..zzZzzzz, sry

Aber ich stelle genau die 2 Fragen, entschuldigung weil die für uns interessant sind - und ich werde hier im Thread
nochmal nachkaken wenn keine Antwort kommen sollte.

Also liebe PR-Leute, gebt euch einen Ruck und vertröstet nicht nur die Communtiy sondern sagt ob ihr da etwas plant.

Ihr wollt doch nicht wirklich Spieler wie HakkonEre verlieren oder? 

Unabhängig Puinisher,  ob die was sagen oder nicht sagen, ich sag nur Blizzard "its done if it done" - die Pr-Leute stehen
auch nur dazwischen, sagen die etwas was nicht wirklich kommt, brennts.

Sorry Tricius.


----------



## Tricius (10. März 2009)

Ich hab doch nix gegen deinen Post gesagt. Eine offizielle Stellungnahme fänd ich sehr wohl interessant.


Ich finde es nur unnötig in einem Forum auf Fragen zu antworten, die man nicht beantworten kann, es aber dennoch mit einem keine Ahnung tut. Müllt nur das Forum mit Unnötigkeiten zu.


----------



## Berghammer71 (10. März 2009)

Tricius schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nix gegen deinen Post gesagt. Eine offizielle Stellungnahme fänd ich sehr wohl interessant.
> 
> 
> Ich finde es nur unnötig in einem Forum auf Fragen zu antworten, die man nicht beantworten kann, es aber dennoch mit einem keine Ahnung tut. Müllt nur das Forum mit Unnötigkeiten zu.



sry - war nicht gegen dich

Antwort 1: Haben wir ja, Destros können von Carroburg zu Ehrengrad und Ordler im Gegenzug umgekehrt.

Witziger Weise sagte schon jemand nicht ganz zu unrecht, was wenn sich das Verhältnis ganz umdreht?

Hoffen wir mal das dies nicht eintritt.

Bleibt noch die Perfomance Frage, die wurde zwar stetig besser, aber viele hätten nochn bissl mehr.

Rückt die Perfomance innerhalb der nächsten Patches noch ein bissl Blickfeld der Programmierer?


----------



## HGVermillion (10. März 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Witziger Weise sagte schon jemand nicht ganz zu unrecht, was wenn sich das Verhältnis ganz umdreht?


Deshalb sollen die Gilden ja bei den GMs anfragen das sie gerne wechseln möchten, das wird nämlich nicht durchgeführt in dem der Gildenleiter einfach den Server wechselt, sondern er erst beim Support anfragt "Hallo wir würden gerne wechseln und sind soundsoviel Spieler" und das wird dann halt solange zugelassen bis es in etwa ausgeglichen ist.



> Wir haben von euch viele Rückmeldungen zur letzten Welle der Servertransfers erhalten und viele Gildenleiter haben freiwillig angeboten, ihre Gilde zum Wohle des Kräftegleichgewichts auf den Servern Carroburg und Erengrad zu transferieren. Aus diesem Grund ist es nun möglich, eure Gilde von Carroburg nach Erengrad zu transferieren, wenn ihr der Zerstörung angehört, sowie von Erengrad nach Carroburg, wenn ihr für die Armeen der Ordnung streitet.
> 
> Um dieses Angebot zu nutzen, solltet ihr als Gildenleiter mit unserem Kundendienst in Kontakt treten und ihnen eure Entscheidung mitteilen - da der Vorgang derzeit manuell abgewickelt wird, kann es möglicherweise zu Verzögerungen kommen, daher bitten wir um euer Verständnis.
> Wir danken allen Helden, die diese Herausforderung annehmen und bereit sind, für die vermeintlich schwächere Seite in die Schlacht zu ziehen. Wir sind zuversichtlich, dass dieser Schritt die angeschlagene Bevölkerungsbalance der beiden Server wieder herstellen wird.


----------



## Mushis (25. März 2009)

Hi was mich wirklich aufregt ist die Tatsache das wir nun 12 Klassen haben aber nur 10 Charslots, ich bezeichne mich gerne als Twinkhure und spiele gerne jede Klasse auch wenn ich meinen Main oder zwei habe. Bitte das sollte ja nicht so schwer sein dies zu ändern und bei neuen Klassen fortzuführen.


----------



## Hellbabe (15. April 2009)

Naja Gildentransfers schön und gut...aber wenn der AoEnerv so schwach wird, wie er bis jetzt ist, bezweifele ich, daß da noch Transfers wat bringen, wenn keiner mehr Bock auf die Spaltaaoekts hat....nehmt diesen Scheiß ausm Spiel, damit ma wieder PvP Spass macht.


----------



## Hellbabe (7. Mai 2009)

Mal ne Frage an nen GoA Menschen, wenn er denn hier noch ließt. Wann reagieren eigendlich wieder die Wachen im Warcamp auf Orderseite???? Ich hab eigendlich keine Lust in Etain mich am Flugmeister - wenn ich ankomme - direkt von 20 bis 30 Destros mich andauernt killen zu lassen. Ach ja wieso stehen eigendlich die 40 Helden bei den Destros VOR der Brücke bei Order nicht....Antwort; die könnten ja genauso wie die Order dann im Warcamp gegrillt werden. Habt ihr uns Order denn garnet lieb??????


----------



## Gortek (7. Mai 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> Habt ihr uns Order denn garnet lieb??????



Einfach nur LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers


----------



## artemis820 (7. Mai 2009)

die wachen sind allgemein zur zeit recht plump auch auf destru seite
machen nix obwohl se von order angegriffen werden usw ^^


----------



## Skathloc (13. Mai 2009)

artemis820 schrieb:


> die wachen sind allgemein zur zeit recht plump auch auf destru seite
> machen nix obwohl se von order angegriffen werden usw ^^



In Eataine is aber das Problem das der Flugmeister außerhalb des WC steht, man muss nur über eine Brücke drüber an der 4 40er Helden sind. Und die kann man ja ohne Probleme legen. Die 55Champs sind erst viel später. 
Würde des öfteren schon von Destros an der Stelle überrascht. Zum Glück ist man beim Fliegen nicht RVR-flagged. ^^

und zu den 30K-Schaden lvl 55Champs sag ich nur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe mal, daß hier noch ein GOA CM rumschwirrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist denn aus der Re-Enlistment Kampagne geworden? Oder ist die exklusiv für die Staaten?


----------



## Pepper1991 (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Ich und viele andere Spieler haben das Problem das unser Spiel ( Warhammer Online) sich nach wenigen Minuten Spielzeit verabschiedet, also auf den Desktop crashed. Da ich nun schon viel gelesen habe,über Problemlösungen, die auch nicht geholfen haben, habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, ob es vielleicht in baldiger Zukunft ein Patch für WAR geben wird, der dieses Problem behebt. Oder ob das Problem vielleicht schon mit Patch 1.3 gelöst wird?

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## rootsgrass (4. September 2009)

....mich würde ma interessieren was ihr eig an Erengrad kaputt gemacht habt? Aso ich denke ma euch ist ja auch aufgefallen dass der Server in letzer zeit mehr als nur instabil war....seit neustem verstopft er mir sogar den Router ( seit 1.3b ).

Aso ich hoffe doch echt dass ihr Erengrad wieder hinkriegt, ist ja nich grade der Server mit der grössten Population.....über Performance rede ich ja gar nicht, aber der Server stürzt alle 2 Tage ma 3x am Tag ab wenn ganz schlecht kommt.

Lasst ihr den auf nem Laptop laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Lexxer240 (4. September 2009)

Der server hat fast alle 2 tage nen zonen charsh und alle 5 tage iser down...obwohl meistens nur niedrig niedrig ist..sah drakenwald noch nie down und der ist meistens sogar auf mittel mittel.....


Verwunderung das es den Thread noch gibt..die pfeifen von GOA scheren sich doch eh nich um die Com.....


----------



## Brummbör (4. September 2009)

Sterntaler ist weg von GOA und hier liest ganz sicher keiner mehr von denen mit also kann man den thread auch dicht machen.


----------

